# Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung



## Farina (23. August 2006)

Hallo Kollegen,

wie haltet ihr es beim Fliegenfischen? Achtet ihr etwas auf euer Äußeres wenn ihr ans Wasser geht, oder ist es Euch völlig egal?

:vTarnhose, bzw. BW-Jacke an und los geht es......#d 

Ich persönlich finde, man sollte ein gesundes Mittelmaß finden und die Tradition die unser schönes Hobby hat nicht vergessen.

Heißt für mich Flecktarnhosen und Pittbull-Sweatshirts gehen garnicht......#q 

Gruß Farina


----------



## Evotec (23. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

bundi grün geht garnicht als fliegenfischer... also ich habe sowas auch noch nie bei einem gesehen und kann es mir auch nicht vorstellen einen fliegenfischer in solchen sachen  zu sehen. du weißt ja viele halten auch heute noch uns fliegenfischer für eingebildete menschen die keinen grüßen und so. aber ich denke mal das muß jeder selber wissen wie er am wasser rum läuft oder nicht. wathose und jacke oder weste halte ich aber für angebracht.


----------



## Gnilftz (23. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Mal ne Frage,
was bitte schön ist waidgerechte Kleidung??? #c |rolleyes


----------



## meyerlein (23. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Gnilftz schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage,
> was bitte schön ist waidgerechte Kleidung??? #c |rolleyes



Moin Heiko,

ich glaube das ist, wenn du den Fisch mit deiner Krawatte erdrosselst:q 

#q #h meyerlein


----------



## esox_105 (23. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



meyerlein schrieb:


> Moin Heiko,
> 
> ich glaube das ist, wenn du den Fisch mit deiner Krawatte erdrosselst:q
> 
> #q #h meyerlein


 


... aber bitte keine Krawatte in Oliv oder Flecktarn benutzen  .


----------



## angler0507 (23. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Evotec schrieb:


> bundi grün geht garnicht als fliegenfischer... also ich habe sowas auch noch nie bei einem gesehen und kann es mir auch nicht vorstellen einen fliegenfischer in solchen sachen  zu sehen.



Dann sind wir uns wohl noch nicht begegnet!
 Ich habe mir noch nie Gedanken gemacht, ob ich stilecht zum Fischen gehe oder nicht. So ein Blödsinn…#d 
"Etikette tötet!"
Aber jedem das Seine…


----------



## goeddoek (23. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Jepp - gehe auch bevorzugt im Tweedanzug ans Wasser  
Beim Nachtangeln ist beim Schuhwerk peinlich drauf zu achten:

"No brown after dark"

Kürzlich sah ich doch an der Ostsee auch Fliegenfischer mit nacktem Oberkörper und in Shorts #d #d 

So - Ironie aus  :q 

Sorry - aber das ist doch nicht Ernst gemeint, oder? Abgesehen davon, das es an einigen Gewässern sicher besser ist, 'ne Watbüx anzuziehen und sein Zeuch in Watweste oder -Jacke zu verstauen, es der Rest doch nun wirklich egal.


P.S. Der Angler sollte waidgerecht sein, wie die Klamotten das hinkriegen, weiß ich nicht #c #c


----------



## Uwe_H (23. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Also, wenn ich probiere (bisher erfolglos) meinen Lachs am Bach zu fangen, dann ziehe ich mir so etwas an...







Wenn ich allerdings den Weihnachtslachs in der Metro gefangen habe...dan ziehe ich mir auch schon mal die Galakleidung an!!! :q:q:q






Ansonsten ist es den Fischen in meinem Hausgewässer egal was ich anhabe...wenn ich mit dem rosa Trainingsanzug komme beissen sie ebenso wenig als wenn ich "professionell", "traditionell" oder "konventionell" gekleidet bin...#6


----------



## Gnilftz (23. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

@ Uwe
#6 #6 #6 




> bundi grün geht garnicht als fliegenfischer...



Darf ich denn nun in meiner grünen Watjacke nicht mehr ans Wasser? #d


----------



## Laksos (23. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Aber nur, wenn die Heringsfischer an der Ostsee alle gelbes Ölzeug tragen, auch im August.


----------



## goeddoek (23. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

@uwe_h

Das is ja auch richtig, da Du auf dem unteren Bild auch das passende Getränk dazu hast


----------



## havkat (23. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Moin!

Was ist "Waidgerecht" in Bezug auf Kleidung?

Für die (Fisch)Waid gerecht? 

Also um der Zweckmäßigkeit gerecht zu werden?

Oder um, oft überkommenen, spinnbewebten "Traditionen" gerecht ztu werden?

Also watt nu?

Gore Tex oder Tweed?
Jeans oder Knickerbocker?

Oder watt?


----------



## plattform7 (23. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Solch ein Blödsinn... Jeder zieht sich so an, wie es ihm passt, bin zwar kein fliegenfischer, mich würde man jedoch sicherlich im Gebüsch nicht bemerken, so gut getarnt bin ich am Wasser :q  Ich ziehe mir das an, was ich für praktisch halte und das ist nun mal eine unverwüstliche US-Hose, genauso ein Moskitofestes Hemd und ne Weste mit vielen Ablagemöglichkeiten...


----------



## Gnilftz (23. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



havkat schrieb:


> Also watt nu?
> 
> Gore Tex oder Tweed?
> Jeans oder Knickerbocker?
> ...



|kopfkrat 
Also Vaddy, Dich in Tweed und Knickerbocker... dat wäre ein Anblick, der mein Herz frohlocken liesse... :q 
Komm doch so zum Bindetreffen?!|rolleyes


----------



## Uwe_H (23. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



goeddoek schrieb:


> @uwe_h
> 
> Das is ja auch richtig, da Du auf dem unteren Bild auch das passende Getränk dazu hast



Das waidgerechte Verhalten am Wasser sowohl die waidgerechte Ernährung sollte ja auch nicht vernachlässigt werden!!! :q


----------



## Uwe_H (23. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Letztes Jahr habe ich eine kleine Rundreise durch Schottland gemacht...ohne Angelruten, nur der Getränke wegen!!! :q

Was soll ich sagen, am River Tay steht einer, hat eine großzügige Absperrung aufgebaut (ein kleiner Plastikzaun, um die Passanten zu schützen) und hat dort seine Zweihandkurse abgehalten...4 Teilnehmer, und alle Mann mit Krawatte, Wellis, Cordhosen und Tweedjacket...das sah schon irgendwo stilecht aus...Gentlemen auf der Jagd...

Allerdings lässt dieses Gewässer diese Art der Bekleidung auch zu...wenn ich da an meinen Hausbach denke, da sind mir die tschechischen Gülleverdränger aus schwarzem Gummi gerade dick genug, alles mit Brombeeren zugewuchert, Brennesseln bis unters Kinn...Dornengestrüpp wohin man blickt...ich weiss nicht, ob man sich da im Tweedsakko oder in atwmungsaktiven Hosen einen großen Gefallen tut!!!


----------



## havkat (23. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

@Heiko

Geht los!

Mit Schlips um´n Hals und Reitpeitsche unterm Arm.

Very british my dear!


----------



## Truttafriend (23. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Waidgerecht ist absolut selbstverständlich!

Ich trage einen gelben Nikkipullunder und Sandalen mit weißen Tennisssocken.
Eine Hose hab ich nicht. Wie einige hier schon wissen steh ich auf Fell und Ledertangas.


Im FliFi-Forum gabs doch mal genau den gleichen Fred...#y 
Mal sehen ob´s hier auch so lustig wird:q 

Oder sollte das ein Flamingthread werden?....ab die Sau ich bin dabei #6


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Hose hab ich nicht. Wie einige hier schon wissen steh ich auf Fell und Ledertangas.



Sabber.......wo fischt Du denn so meistens |supergri |supergri 

Aber ernsthaft.....jedem das Seine, wobei der Ausdruck waidgerechte Bekleidung mir schon ein schmunzeln entlockt hat.

zur eigentlichen Frage :

Wenn ich im Hochsommer an der Ostsee auf Meeräsche, oder aber am Bach auf Süsswasserfisch pirsche, dann ganz sicher nicht im sog. "tradional Style of Flyfishers outfit", sondern eher in den Umständenoder Gegebenheiten angepasster Kleidung.
Das kann an der Küste auch gerne mal die Badeschlappe und 'ne Badehose sein |supergri


----------



## htp55 (23. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

@farina 
Manoman oder manofrau, schon über Kleidungsetikette am Wasser nachzudenken ist doch Zeitverschwendung.
Mach doch lieber was vernünftiges und übe den Schattenwurf oder lies ein Buch.

@angler0507

"Etikette tötet" --> Slime, 1983 , Alle gegen Alle . Richtig ?


----------



## htp55 (23. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> Oder sollte das ein Flamingthread werden?....



Hey Mod,
what the motherf****** hell is a flamingthread ???????????
#c;+#c;+#c


----------



## Christian D (23. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Ich denke auch: Was sagt die Kleidung über die Qualität des Anglers aus? Eher weniger'! Naja gut, wer in Pink am Wasser erscheint...aber jedem das seine!
Aber gerade beim Fliegenfischen finde ich, dass eine stilechte und nostalgische Kluft irgendwie doch dazu gehört. Das bringt zwar nicht mehr Fische, aber rundet den Gesamteindruck ab. 
Aber das soll nicht heißen, dass ich jemanden verurteile, der einen anderen Kleidungsstil pflegt. Ist vollkommen in Ordnung, solange die Anglermoral stimmt.


----------



## htp55 (23. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Christian D schrieb:


> Ich denke auch: Was sagt die Kleidung über die Qualität des Anglers aus? Eher weniger'! Naja gut, wer in Pink am Wasser erscheint...aber jedem das seine!
> Aber gerade beim Fliegenfischen finde ich, dass eine stilechte und nostalgische Kluft irgendwie doch dazu gehört. Das bringt zwar nicht mehr Fische, aber rundet den Gesamteindruck ab.
> Aber das soll nicht heißen, dass ich jemanden verurteile, der einen anderen Kleidungsstil pflegt. Ist vollkommen in Ordnung, solange die Anglermoral stimmt.



Wenn ich mir Dein Bildchen anschaue kann ich nix nostalgisches sehen, es sei denn Du hast Knickerbocker an (untenrum) oder die Mütze ist ein Erbstück von Deinem Urururgroßvater. 
Oder zeigt Dich das Foto beim Blinkern.  |supergri


----------



## Christian D (24. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



> Oder zeigt Dich das Foto beim Blinkern


Fast richtig!Beim Meerforellenfischen! Da ist eine Watjacke halt unabdingbar! Und eine Mütze im Winter von Vorteil!


----------



## Raisingwulf (24. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Also Waidgerecht in Bekleidung bei den Jägern ist das ziemliches Muß und Etikette.
Wie bei ziemlich vielen anderen Interessengruppen ja auch, die Golfer, die Fußballer, die Tennisspieler, die Reiter etc.
Klar gibt es mittlerweile zum Glück auch Trends bei den Fliegenfischern, den Carphunters, den Meeresanglern, dem Matchfischer etc., zum Glück führe ich an weil es kein schlimmeres Bild gibt als die besoffenen Truppen welche in Heiligenhafen von Bord eines Angelkutters mit von Plastiktütten umwickelten Beinen stürzen und die entsetzten umstehenden Passanten anpöbeln oder denen vor die Füße kotzen! Habe ich selbst persönlich schon mehrmals erlebt. Ich wäre sehr froh wenn diese Gesellen egal in welchem Revier ob Angler oder Jäger, da gibts die auch aber zwar sehr selten, nicht das Bild in der Öffentlichkeit über die Angler bestimmen würden. Etwas Stil gehört da sicherlich dazu.

mfg
Raisingwulf


----------



## xxxxxx (24. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Hallo zusammen 
So ein scheiß, jetzt kommts raus..Ich geh gerne in Damenunterwäsche Fischen.. Hmm
schauen mir deswegen so viele beim Fischen zu??? 
TzTzTz
Aber mal was anderes...
Muss ich den beim Fliegenbinden, auch Waidgerecht gekleidet sein? wie soll sowas aussehn? Ich glaube das ich mich dann neu Einkleiden muss... 
So n mist, lag es die ganze Zeit an der kleidung, das meine Fliegen nichts Fangen... und ich habe alles versucht, dünnes Vorfach, spezielle Trickwürfe, sanfte Presentationen.. Top Bindematerialien, kliene scharfe Haken.. und am ende lag es daran das ich Falsch gekleidet war.. 
Mensch bin ich froh das es so Thröds gibbt. 
Allseits TL
Marco


----------



## tamandua (24. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen, denke ich. 
Wer mag, der kann meinetwegen auch mit rosa getigertem Plüschtanga, Ringelsöckchen und voluminöser Bommelmütze am Wasser erscheinen.:q 
Diese zugegeben eher ungewöhnliche Ausstattungvariante wäre in meinen Augen ebenso ''waidgerecht'', um diesen Begriff mal aufzugreifen, wie die fesche, stilechte Tweedjacke mit passender Krawatte und entsprechender Kappe. 
Wobei sich mir bislang nicht erschlossen hat, wie Kleidung überhaupt waidgerecht sein kann|kopfkrat. Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach ist doch das Verhalten des Anglers/Jägers gegenüber der Kreatur waidgerecht oder eben auch nicht waidgerecht, aber die Kleidung?#c

PS: Die oben zuerst genannten Textilien tragen sich am Fischwasser übrigens sehr angenehm. So ein flottes und farbenfrohes Outfit sorgt für Aufmerksamkeit und Beißfreudigkeit seitens der Fische. Ich schwöre mittlerweile drauf.:m


----------



## Farina (24. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> Waidgerecht ist absolut selbstverständlich!
> 
> Ich trage einen gelben Nikkipullunder und Sandalen mit weißen Tennisssocken.
> Eine Hose hab ich nicht. Wie einige hier schon wissen steh ich auf Fell und Ledertangas.
> ...


 



Klasse Truttafriend, genauso habe ich dich auch eingeschätzt#6


----------



## Farina (24. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Hallo,

hier scheinen sich ja einige sehr über den Thread zu belustigen, ist euer gutes Recht. Ich finde man sollte dieses Thema jedoch nicht ganz so humorvoll betrachten, sondern sich mal darüber Gedanken machen wie wir von sogenannten "Nichtanglern"  die uns täglich am Ufer begegnen eingeschätzt werden. Der Ruf unserer Zunft ist sicherlich nicht der beste, Flecktarnhosen und Bomberjacken tragen sicherlich nicht dazu bei ihn zu verbessern.

@Kyllfischer:  jetzt wird mir klar, warum du Müll und Totholzeintrag nicht unterscheiden kannst. #d  

eine nachdenkliche Farina


----------



## snoekbaars (24. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

No Comment!


----------



## Laksos (24. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Farina schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich finde man sollte dieses Thema jedoch nicht ganz so humorvoll betrachten, sondern sich mal darüber Gedanken machen wie wir von sogenannten "Nichtanglern"  die uns täglich am Ufer begegnen eingeschätzt werden. Der Ruf unserer Zunft ist sicherlich nicht der beste, Flecktarnhosen und Bomberjacken tragen sicherlich nicht dazu bei ihn zu verbessern.


Da hast du vollkommen recht. 
Aber das sollte nicht das alleinige Problem der Fliegenfischerei sein. Ähnliche "Auswüchse" (wo liegt die geschmackliche Grenze, "über Geschmack läßt sich streiten", ...) gibt es ja in anderen Angelbereichen auch, z.B. Norwegen, Brandungsangeln, selbst das Angeln im heimischen See im Hinterland, wenn manche voll aufgerüstet vorher noch kurz tanken fahren wollen und im Kampfanzug die Tanke stürmen, so daß sich alle anderen anwesenden panisch zu Boden werfen und ihre Portemonnaies freiwillig anbieten...
Also wie gesagt, ist m.E. nicht das alleinige Problem der Fliegenfischerei, sondern eine grundsätzliche Stylingfrage zum Augenmaß aller Angler.|rolleyes 

P.S.:
Nicht gleich sauer sein, hat bestimmt keiner böse oder hämisch gemeint!


----------



## Lionhead (24. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Farina schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen,
> 
> wie haltet ihr es beim Fliegenfischen? Achtet ihr etwas auf euer Äußeres wenn ihr ans Wasser geht, oder ist es Euch völlig egal?
> 
> ...


 
Problem Nr.1:
Die Leute die du ansprichst sind schmerzfrei und das Letzte, was die machen werden sind Diskussionen über Etikette beim Angeln zu führen.
Problem Nr. 2:
Jeder muß für sich selber entscheiden, wie er zum Angeln geht, das kann ihm kein Bekleidungknigge abnehmen.
Außerdem würden wir nicht mehr zum Angeln kommen, wenn wir vorher noch 4 Stunden brauchen, um die richtigen Klamotten zum richtigen Wetter, Umfeld, Angelart usw. auszusuchen...:q 

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Farina (24. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Laksos schrieb:


> Da hast du vollkommen recht.
> Aber das sollte nicht das alleinige Problem der Fliegenfischerei sein. Ähnliche "Auswüchse" (wo liegt die geschmackliche Grenze, "über Geschmack läßt sich streiten", ...) gibt es ja in anderen Angelbereichen auch, z.B. Norwegen, Brandungsangeln, selbst das Angeln im heimischen See im Hinterland, wenn manche voll aufgerüstet vorher noch kurz tanken fahren wollen und im Kampfanzug die Tanke stürmen, so daß sich alle anderen anwesenden panisch zu Boden werfen und ihre Portemonnaies freiwillig anbieten...
> Also wie gesagt, ist m.E. nicht das alleinige Problem der Fliegenfischerei, sondern eine grundsätzliche Stylingfrage zum Augenmaß aller Angler.|rolleyes
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Laksos,

ich bin nicht sauer, absolut nicht, evtl. ein wenig verwundert.

Der Begriff waidgerecht war von mir sicherlich auch nicht richtig gewählt, trotzdem wußte sicherlich jeder was ich damit gemeint habe. Ich hatte ja Traditions-bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung geschrieben.

Auslöser dieses Threads war ein Bild hier im Forum, wo ein bekannter Flifi eine große Barbe in Flecktarnhose präsentiert.

Das Bild hat mich einfach ein wenig nachdenklich gemacht.

Ich wollte und will hier niemanden angreifen, mich hat nur die Meinung der Forumskollegen interessiert. 

Gruß Farina


----------



## snoekbaars (24. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Farina schrieb:


> Hallo Laksos,
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Moin!

Jetzt weiß ich endlich wie Du überhaupt zu dieser Frage gekommen bist. Ich hatte mich schon gewundert.

Ich kann mir nun vorstellen warum Du nachdenklich geworden bist.

Aber ich persönlich kann mir nicht vorstellen warum eine Fleckentarnhose beim Fischen auch nur irgendwie hinderlich sein sollte.

Soll doch jeder denken was er will.

TL
Ralph


----------



## Laksos (24. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Farina,

ist schon klar und völlig in Ordnung!

Deine Einstellung ist auch legitim. Nur ist es einfach so, daß viele Andere sehr unterschiedliche Meinungen zu dem Thema haben und viele diesen Dingen wenig oder gar keine Bedeutung zumessen. Das muss man eben einfach akzeptieren und tollerieren. Umgekehrt müssen Andere aber auch dich mit deiner Meinung achten. Vielleicht nehmen sogar einige wenige 'nen Gedankenanstoß daran, etwas von dieser Diskussion für sich mit und richten sich sogar ab und zu danach (aber nur da, wo's Sinn macht und auch passt, nicht nur ausschließlich um des lieben Styilings willen. Aber das ist auch schon wieder nur meine eigene persönliche subjektive Meinung.
Letztendlich sollte man jedem seinen eigenen Geschmack lassen, auch wenn's manchmal an den Augen sehr sehr weh tut...


----------



## Farina (24. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Hallo Laksos,

ich glaube wir haben uns verstanden, bzw. sind der gleichen Meinung . Mir hat seinerzeit mein Lehrer, bei dem ich meinem Kurs gemacht habe, auf die Frage was ich den an Bekleidung zum Fliegenfischen benötige gesagt:

Junge, wohlfühlen mußt Du Dich! Wohlfühlen heißt, den Witterungsbedingungen angepasst. Gebe nicht zuviel Geld aus, lasse dich von erfahrenen Fliegenfischern beraten und bedenke bei der Farbauswahl, dass Du einen sehr traditonsreiches Hobby betreibst. Der schonende Umgang mit den Fischen steht immer an 1. Stelle, an 2. Stelle stehen leider die Menschen die in der Öffentlich über uns urteilen und die sind leider Gottes heutzutage in der Überzahl. 

FARINA


----------



## Fischbox (24. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Meine Kleidung ist mir völlig schnuppe, ich achte nur darauf dass sie praktisch ist für das was ich mache. Meistens ist sie dann auch angenehm unauffällig.
 Traditionsbewusste Kleidung für den Fliegenfischer|kopfkrat ? Völliger Bullshit, denn das ist auch nur ein Angler wie Du und ich. Mancher Fliegenfischer glaubt zwar er ist der bessere Angler, aber das kann er gerne auch noch ziemlich lange so weiterglauben. 

Kleider machen Leute. Am Ende sollte es uns allen um dasselbe gehen- Spaß und Freude beim Fischen und beim Umgang mit der Natur. Die Klamotten sind da völlig egal...

Das einzig "waidgerechte" worauf der Angler Wert zu legen hat, ist der Umgang mit der Kreatur bzw. der Natur. Nur darauf lege ich Wert..


----------



## xxxxxx (24. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Hi
Ich Trage auch Flecktarn und Weißes Fishbone Sweatshirt beim Fischen, genau wie ich in Shorts zum Abendsprung gehe..

Gruß Marco


----------



## Farina (24. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Kyllfischer schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich Trage auch Flecktarn und Weißes Fishbone Sweatshirt beim Fischen, genau wie ich in Shorts zum Abendsprung gehe..
> 
> Gruß Marco


 

Wie bereits geschrieben, mir wird jetzt klar warum DU Müll und Totholzeintrag nicht unterscheiden kannst.

Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass die von Dir genannte Bekleidungscodex an den idyllischen Eifelflüsschen was mit Tradition zu tun hatt:v , was ich allerdings sehr bedauern würde.

Farina


----------



## Mr. Sprock (24. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Es gibt Fliegenfischergewässer, wo es sogar eine Kleidungsvorschrift besteht:






An solchen Gewässer hätte man im Tarnanzug oder ähnlich natürlich keinen Zugang, aber
man kann ja an andere Gewässer ausweichen. So eine Vorschrift muss man einfach akzeptieren.
Wir schaffen es ja auch, uns an vorgegebene Geräteklassen und vorgeschriebenes C+R zu halten.

Soll halt jeder das anziehen, was ihm am besten gefällt.
Würden sich Angler in der Öffentlichkeit aber wenigstens ordentlich kleiden und gepflegt auftreten, 
hätte man nicht dieses schreckliche Bild von uns.


----------



## Fischbox (24. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Würden sich Angler in der Öffentlichkeit aber wenigstens ordentlich kleiden und gepflegt auftreten,
> hätte man nicht dieses schreckliche Bild von uns.



Der Angler auf dem Bild hat zweifelsohne ein gepflegtes Auftreten, aber wenn ich einen solchen Hansel am Wasser sehen würde, dann hätte ich von ihm den Eindruck, dass er ganz fürchterlich einen an der Waffel hat:q .

Gepflegtes Aussehen ist sehr oberflächlich, wirkliche Anerkennung wird man nur durch positives Verhalten und Taten erlangen.


----------



## Tobsn (24. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Ich denke, das das Bekleidungsthema nicht aufs Angeln zu begrenzen ist. Wer am Wasser Flecktarn trägt, der wird auch in der Freizeit nicht über Bomberjacke und Fishbone Shirt hinauskommen. Ist im allgemeinen einfach ne Style Frage...
Des weiteren ist Angeln an sich ein sehr verbreitetes Hobby, sodass der Herr Professor ebenso wie Hein vonne Werft mit einer Rute in der hand anzutreffen sind. Es treiben sich allerdings mehr Proleten unter den "normalen" Anglern rum, weil Fischen für die Sorte eher ne Ausrede ist in Ruhe ein Paar Bier zu trinken. Fliegenfischen ist einfach viel zu aufwändig für so ein Klientel. Ich bin bei sowas auch ein wenig eitel. Wenn ich Fischen gehe möchte ich auch nicht total ******** ausehen. Ich finde es überhaupt nicht schlimm mit Shorts und Badelatschen in der Ostsee zu stehen, aber immer mit Style halt...
Schade ist nur, das diese Bekleidungslegastheniker das Bild eines Anglers in der Öffentlichkeit prägen. Wenn man einem Ottonormalverbaucher erzählt, dass man Fischen geht, haben die leider immer das Bild von Brassenstippenden Vollasi am Hamm-Datteln-Kanal vor Augen...

T


----------



## spin-paule (24. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



goeddoek schrieb:


> @uwe_h
> 
> Das is ja auch richtig, da Du auf dem unteren Bild auch das passende Getränk dazu hast



Ich vermute ja eine Flasche "Laphroaig"... wirklich waidmännisch#6 ! 
Aber HILFE, meine Gamakatsu-Watbüx ist blau - bin ich nun ein traditionsloser Angel-Yuppie|kopfkrat ?
Mal im ernst - ich pfeif´ auf jegliche Etikette! Ich angle für mein Leben gern und wenn´s sein müsste, auch splitterfasernackt! Was sich andere Leute dabei denken ist mir völlig wurscht! 
Gruß,
Spin-Paule


----------



## Mr. Sprock (24. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



spin-paule schrieb:


> Was sich andere Leute dabei denken ist mir völlig wurscht!
> Gruß,
> Spin-Paule




Davon sitzt auf jeder Rheinbuhne einer   #6


----------



## Skipper47 (24. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Ich Trage auch Flecktarn und Weißes Fishbone Sweatshirt beim Fischen, genau wie ich in Shorts zum Abendsprung gehe..

Er geht in Shorts zum  "ABENDSPRUNG"  ich schmeiss mich wech!!!


----------



## Tisie (24. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Hi Ralph,

sehr geiles Bild, echt sexy ... das würde unserem Klaus Po-bereit sicher auch gefallen 

@Farina:



Farina schrieb:


> Der Ruf unserer Zunft ist sicherlich nicht der beste, ...


Und das liegt an der Bekleidung?



Farina schrieb:


> Flecktarnhosen und Bomberjacken tragen sicherlich nicht dazu bei ihn zu verbessern.


Warum sollte die Kleidung auch den Ruf verbessern? Meinst Du, die Leute die uns beispielsweise als Tierquäler ansehen, betrachten uns dann wenigstens als gut gekleidete Tierquäler? Das bringt uns aber gewaltig nach vorne!



Farina schrieb:


> Auslöser dieses Threads war ein Bild hier im Forum, wo ein bekannter Flifi eine große Barbe in Flecktarnhose präsentiert.


Warum? Was stört Dich an einer Barbe in Flecktarnhose? Ich finde das witzig! 

Zum Thema: Ich laufe auch nicht in Bomberjacke am Wasser rum (das mache ich nur Samstags wenn Krieg ist ), aber das ist - wie Tobsn bereits gesagt hat - eine Frage des persönlichen Stils. Ich persönlich finde Flecktarnklamotten genauso albern wie an jeder Pfütze in voller Watmontur herumzuhüpfen, aber deswegen verurteile ich die Menschen nicht, die so herumlaufen. Das können total nette Typen und gute sowie waidgerechte Angler sein.

Die Erfahrung hat gezeigt, daß mir Menschen, die nicht so viel Zeit und Geld in ihr äußeres Erscheinungsbild investieren, meist sympathischer sind. Früher ist es mit öfter passiert, daß ich (in Jeans und Pullover, mit BW-Stiefeln, Army-Weste, DAM-Fliegenrute, ...) von den voll ausgestatteten "Katalog-FliFis" weder eines Blickes gewürdigt noch gegrüßt wurde. Als ich dann nach einiger Zeit mit einer schönen Forelle im Kescher wieder an den (immer noch erfolglos an der gleichen Stelle wedelnden) Kollegen vorbeigelaufen bin, wurden sie auf einmal gesprächig (und ich schwerhörig ).

Ich bin überzeugt davon, daß das Bild der Angler in der Gesellschaft nicht wesentlich durch deren Bekleidung geprägt wird. Was dagegen wirklich unangenehm auffällt ist z.B. der Müll am Wasser (das sollen Naturfreunde sein?) oder das bereits angesprochene Verhalten der besoffenen Horden auf Angelkuttern und an Forellenteichen oder der verantwortungslose Umgang mit den Fischen (wenn z.B. auf den Fisch raufgetreten und der Haken inkl. der Gedärme und Kiemen einfach herausgerissen wird und der Fisch danach zappelnd in der Aldi-Tüte landet). Das schreckt richtig ab und solange es solche Idioten gibt, werden wir mit unserer Kleidung nichts am Ansehen der Angler in der Gesellschaft ändern.



Farina schrieb:


> Wie bereits geschrieben, mir wird jetzt klar warum DU Müll und Totholzeintrag nicht unterscheiden kannst.


Geht es Dir vielleicht gar nicht um die Bekleidungsfrage, sondern um eine kleine Stichelei gegen den Kyllfisher (Marco)? Diese wiederholte Kritik abseits vom Thema des Threads läßt das zumindest vermuten ... vielleicht ist das von Dir zitierte Flecktarn-Barbenfoto auch von Marco?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Torsten Rühl (24. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Oje was hab ich jetzzt schon wieder gemacht?
Muss ich erst mein Kleidungsauswahl im Netz abfragen?

Ich hab am Rhein immer alte Klamotten an.
Da liegt so viel Müll rum das ich kein Bock hab mir meine "klassichen Klamotten" zu versauen.
Hat keinen tiefen Sinn warum ich Tarn anhabe. Ist praktisch und kann ruhig dreckig werden.

Ne atmungsaktive Hose am Stacheldraht zu zerstören ist auch nicht der Hit oder?

@ Farina
Fliegenfischen ist halt nicht nur was Puristen. 
Fliegenfischen kann jeder betreiben so wie er will.


----------



## Farina (24. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

|wavey: ....man sieht sich am Fliegenfischerstammtisch


Wann? Wo? mit Fleckentarn? Welche Waffen?:q


----------



## Torsten Rühl (24. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Auch du bist immer gerne eingeladen zum Stammtisch zu kommen.
Wir würde uns sehr freuen, wenn du einen Vortrag zur Bekleidung für Fliegenfischer halten kannst.
Würde wohl sehr zum Gelächter kommen.
Schreibst du auch auf dein Köder: "Ich trag Simms !" ?

Echt krank das Thema.

Oder ist es ein wenig Neid? Schon mal auf Barbe gefischt?
Hast du Bock? Kannst gerne vorbeikommen.

Ich nehm dich dann aber nur mit, wenn du deine besten Sachen anhast.
Atmungsaktive Wathose. Watjacke . Fliegendosen aus edlem Holz.

Wolltest du nicht auch mal einen Kurs belegen damit du es erlernst? Das war doch so vor einem gutem Jahr wenn ich mich nicht irre? Und schon jetzt so ein Experte ? 

Ist wohl auch wieder so eine private Sache gegen mich oder nicht?


----------



## Farina (24. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Hallo Thorsten,

ZITAT Th. R.
Wolltest du nicht auch mal einen Kurs belegen damit du es erlernst? Das war doch so vor einem gutem Jahr wenn ich mich nicht irre? Und schon jetzt so ein Experte ? 

6 PN haben mich davon abgehalten einen Kurs bei Dir und Blondie zu buchen. Ihr wurdet als Dilettanten bezeichnet.........

da war mir mein Geld zu schade.....

Ich trage keine Simms-Bekleidung sondern alles von Vision. Eine Atmungsaktive Wathose habe ich auch nicht, sondern eine billige aus Neopren.

Meine Fliegendosen habe ich mir aus Geldmangel aus Butterbrotdosen selbst gebaut.

Lese Dir bitte nochmal meinen Eingangsthread durch......und dann urteile nochmal.

Ich gönne dir jeden Fisch......Neid kenne ich persönlich nicht.

Gruß Farina


----------



## snoekbaars (24. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Torsten Rühl schrieb:


> Ist wohl auch wieder so eine private Sache gegen mich oder nicht?



Lass' mal Stecken, Torsten. Es muss nicht immer persönlich sein.
Mach' Dir keinen Kopp ... Du brauchst Dich nicht zu rechtfertigen. :q

Und ... sach' Du bloß nix gegen meine schicken Holzfliegendosen, klar!?!
TL
Ralph


----------



## snoekbaars (24. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Farina schrieb:


> Hallo Thorsten,
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Also ist doch alles Bestens! :m
Jeder dilettiert so gut er kann.
Wer die Augen offen hält lernt von Allem und Jedem etwas.:q
Gehn' wir fischen ... jeder wie er mag.#6


----------



## Torsten Rühl (24. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Tcha als Delitanten beziffert zu werden ist schon hart.
Aber jeder hat seine Meinung. 

Genau wie die Meinung die du hier preis geben willst.

Jeder darf das anziehen wozu er Lust hat. Wenn du meinst nur mit Visionklamotten rumlaufen zu müssen so ist das auch deine Sache.
Aber meine Einladung steht. Kannst dich ja mal von überzeugen das Kleider keine Leute macht.

Und dort wo ich fische sind nur Kühe. Den ist es glaub ich ganz egal wie ich rumrenne.


----------



## meyerlein (24. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



snoekbaars schrieb:


> Also ist doch alles Bestens! :m
> Jeder dilettiert so gut er kann.
> Wer die Augen offen hält lernt von Allem und Jedem etwas.:q
> Gehn' wir fischen ... jeder wie er mag.#6



#6 #6 #6 

Also ich zieh mir gleich meinen hellgrünen Plüschslip mit Eingriff an und gehe Meeräschen bezirtzen:q  Ihr glaubt garnicht wie entspannend das sein kann |rotwerden 

Ansonsten noch viel Spass hier #d 

|wavey: meyerlein


----------



## Torsten Rühl (24. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Darf ich gleich mit Gummistiefel an den Rhein? Oder muss ich mir ne Wathose anziehen?
Die Tarnhose ist schon im Mülleimer. Zieh mir mein Clownskostüm an da haben die Fische auch mal was zum lachen.


----------



## Torsten Rühl (24. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

MAn sollte den Thread umbennen:

Worüber machen sich Leute Gedanken bei schlechten Wetter?

Geht lieber angeln. Die Fische beissen auch bei Regen.
Ich geh auf jeden Fall gleich wieder.


----------



## snoekbaars (24. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Durch die Tür hinaus, zur linken Reihe, jeder nur ein Kreuz. Der Nächste. Zur
 Kreuzigung?

:q


----------



## snoekbaars (24. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



meyerlein schrieb:


> #6 #6 #6
> 
> Also ich zieh mir gleich meinen hellgrünen Plüschslip mit Eingriff an und gehe Meeräschen bezirtzen:q  Ihr glaubt garnicht wie entspannend das sein kann |rotwerden
> 
> ...



Wir erwarten Vollzug!! :q


----------



## CyKingTJ (24. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Ich denke auch man sollte sich so anziehen wie es einem passt. 

Jeder weiß hoffentlich selbst und kann einschätzen wenn er wie ein Vollidiot gekleidet ist.  Und wenn jemand meint unter aller Kanone loszugehen braucht er für den Spott bei den Leuten die vorbeikommen nicht mehr zu sorgen. Die können auch selbst urteilen welcher Angler aussieht wie ein Angler und welcher wie ein Schlumpf.


----------



## duck_68 (24. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Evotec schrieb:


> .... du weißt ja viele halten auch heute noch uns fliegenfischer für eingebildete menschen die keinen grüßen und so......




Ist dem nicht wirklich teilweise so??? Mir ist dies in der Fränkischen Schweiz bereits mehrmals unangenehm aufgefallen...

Zu dem eigentlichen Thema spare ich mir aufgrund von Sinnfreiheit jeglichen Kommentar!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## nobwe (24. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Torsten Rühl schrieb:


> Ich geh auf jeden Fall gleich wieder.


 
Hast Du dat gut; ich sitz hier im Büro und dreh Däumchen :v


----------



## Tobsn (24. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



> Echt krank das Thema.


 
Wieso? Endlich mal ein geiles Thema! Ist doch interessant wie sich manche Leute so am Wasser geben... Nicht dass man mehr Fisch fängt oder zwingend Simms tragen muss, aber n bißchen Style beim Fischen kann ja nicht schaden! Wenn ich manche Angler so sehe kann ich schon verstehen, dass man da Augenkaries bekommt. Aber jeder wie er will!

T


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Also allen persönlichen geschmacksfragen zum Trotze gibt es auch einige echte Argumente - jenseits von Mode und Tradition und so'n virtuellen Sachen, echte Praxis eben:

1. Und das wichtigste: Gute Tarnung ist wichtig, um mehr Fische zu fangen, sofern die Fische vorscihtig sind, das Wasser klar und das verscheuchen möglich. Beim Jagen von Döbeln und Aland muß man sich schon manches Mal anpirschen, aber auch die Forellen und der Hecht lassen sich so besser überraschen und näher inspizieren. Ich fange übrigens am liebsten solche gesichteten Fische auf Sicht im nahkampf, das hat einfach was und für die Überraschung ist Tarnung notwendig.

2. Armee-Klamotten sind angepaßt an Outdour, stabil und viele gute Eigenschaften, für langes Tragen, thermische Varianten und vor allem auch an Brombeeren, sharfen Steinen, Schutz gegen Mücken und Zecken usw, einfach eine ganze Menge Vorteile bis zu den Beintaschen und Westen. Ohne gehts meiner Meinung nach nicht, sicher kann man verschiedene Fabrikate erörtern.

3. Das Armeezeug ist gut und günstig. Im Zeitalter permanenter Qualitätsmängel und Verarschung setze ich z.B. gerne auf schwedische Klamottenqualität, eine Filzhose Baujahr 1942 ist was goiles und hält bei extremen Minusgraden auch Kniee und das Arschlki warm. Über die Preise im Verhältnis zu Trendy-Clothes und die Reißfestigkeit braucht man auch nicht lange grübeln.


----------



## Tobsn (24. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



> 1. Und das wichtigste: Gute Tarnung ist wichtig, um mehr Fische zu fangen, sofern die Fische vorscihtig sind, das Wasser klar und das verscheuchen möglich. Beim Jagen von Döbeln und Aland muß man sich schon manches Mal anpirschen, aber auch die Forellen und der Hecht lassen sich so besser überraschen und näher inspizieren. Ich fange übrigens am liebsten solche gesichteten Fische auf Sicht im nahkampf, das hat einfach was und für die Überraschung ist Tarnung notwendig.


 
Ja nee is klar... Deshalb haben die Karpfenjonnies auch immer ihre Tarnklamotten an nicht wahr? Glaubst Du wirklich, das ein Fisch sieht ob Du Tarnklamotte oder ne braune Hose anhast? Die reagieren auf Bewegung und Schatten oder hast Du so ne Unsichtbarkeitskleidung?

T


----------



## Tisie (24. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

@Thorsten:

Dieser Style ist aber wirklich fragwürdig :q ... nee, wer fängt, hat Recht! Schöner Fisch #6 

Aber eine Futterspur legen |kopfkrat  ... pfui, pfui, pfui - schäm Dich! 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Tobsn (24. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



> Dieser Style ist aber wirklich fragwürdig :q ...


 
Naja, Gott, wenn mans nicht besser weiss...

T


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Tobsn schrieb:


> Glaubst Du wirklich, das ein Fisch sieht ob Du Tarnklamotte oder ne braune Hose anhast? Die reagieren auf Bewegung und Schatten oder hast Du so ne Unsichtbarkeitskleidung?T


Zu den Karpfenhardcorefetischisten sag ich jetzt mal nichts weiter, das fällt eher schon unter Sekten und Religion usw., kann man sich ja auch von distanzieren!  
Mehr fangen tue ich getarnt und unsichtbar definitiv, wobei eine braune Hose anstelle einer Neon-Gelbgrünen ja auch schon eine gewisse Tarnung ist. :m


----------



## CyKingTJ (24. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Wie gehen eigentlich die Frauen unter uns fischen? Hab leider nur zwei Bilder gefunden und ich finds ok.


----------



## Tisie (24. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Mehr fangen tue ich getarnt und unsichtbar definitiv, wobei eine braune Hose anstelle einer Neon-Gelbgrünen ja auch schon eine gewisse Tarnung ist. :m


Das ist richtig. Aber die besten Tarnklamotten nützen nichts, wenn man nicht weiß, wie man sich am Wasser bewegen muß 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## xxxxxx (24. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Hi

Habe da auch was auf www.fliegenfischen-kyll.de gefunden












TL Marco


----------



## angler0507 (24. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Okay, dann mal konstruktiv für mich zwar tarnfleckenfreien, aber ansonsten durchaus auch mal (oliv)grünen Primitiv-Fischer:

1. Ich weiss jetzt, dass ich nicht mal mehr Fishbone tragen darf (Warum eigentlich? ;+)

2. Sollte ich doch mal Tarnfleckhosen tragen, muss die Barbe mindestens so gross sein, dass sie das Beinkleid verdeckt. (Schwach Torsten, ganz schwach #d ))

3. Sollte ich bevorzugt Vision tragen… (Schluck, ganz schön teuer, so politisch korrektes Fischen #t)

Und 4. meine grünlichen Klamotten muss ich jetzt umfärben (Kennt jemand ein gutes Mittel, das für Neopren, Baumwolle und atmungsaktive Materialien gleichermassen funktioniert? |kopfkrat )

Und was ist jetzt, wenn ich vom Ufer aus spinnfische bzw. gemütlich auf Aal ansitze? Also, "kein Dosenbier und keine Badelatschen mehr" habe ich bereits notiert.
Aber welche Kleidung trage ich um unsere Zunft standesgemäss und positiv nach Aussen zu repräsentieren? Lacoste? Oder langt auch gebügelte C&A-Ware? Muss ich mich halbstündig kämmen?
Mit Schlips, ohne Schlips? Bügelfalte?

Bitte! Klärt mich auf, damit ich mich wieder ans Wasser traue – ohne Papiertüte überm Kopf…

Zu tiefst verunsichert, Jan


----------



## xxxxxx (24. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Hi

TL Marco


----------



## bennie (24. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Tobsn schrieb:


> Ja nee is klar... Deshalb haben die Karpfenjonnies auch immer ihre Tarnklamotten an nicht wahr? Glaubst Du wirklich, das ein Fisch sieht ob Du Tarnklamotte oder ne braune Hose anhast? Die reagieren auf Bewegung und Schatten oder hast Du so ne Unsichtbarkeitskleidung?
> 
> T


 
Schon mal was vom Stalken gehört... nur so ein Denkanstoss. Nicht alles wieder verallgemeinern...


----------



## Mr. Sprock (24. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



bennie schrieb:


> Schon mal was vom Stalken gehört... nur so ein Denkanstoss. Nicht alles wieder verallgemeinern...




Jo, ich schon.
Gegen die Typen wird es in Deutschland bald auch eine Handhabe geben.


.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Wer vielleicht mit Stalken auch nicht woviel anfangen kann -  das allmächtige Auge hilft ja, hier ein Link:

http://www.muepe.de/index.php?itemid=442

Mann kann aber nun wahrlich nicht alle Karpfenangler in den Topf schmeissen! #d


----------



## doggie (24. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



bennie schrieb:


> Schon mal was vom Stalken gehört... nur so ein Denkanstoss. Nicht alles wieder verallgemeinern...


 

Stalken (off topic: Super eingedeutscht!!!#v ) oder stalking?|kopfkrat 

War das nicht, hübschen Frauen beim Duschen durchs Badezimmerfenster zugucken???|kopfkrat 

Oder meinst Du gar das Pirschangeln auf Karpfen? Ne dann ist mir alles klar, dann brauchst Du unbedingt ein Flecktarnbuchse, sonst ist der Rüssler sofort über alle Berge.....:a


Grüße!

doggie


----------



## Mr. Sprock (24. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



doggie schrieb:


> War das nicht, hübschen Frauen beim Duschen durchs Badezimmerfenster zugucken???|kopfkrat
> 
> Grüße!
> 
> doggie




Nein, Leute die sowas tun nennt man Spanner.


----------



## doggie (24. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Nein, Leute die sowas tun nennt man Spanner.


 
Stimmt, Du hast recht. Der Stalker setzt sich nur vor das Badezimmerfenster und guckt nicht  zu..................

Was lernen wir daraus? Stalker sind nicht nur lästig, sondern auch blöde! |kopfkrat


----------



## Pinn (24. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Farina schrieb:


> Ich trage keine Simms-Bekleidung sondern alles von Vision. Eine Atmungsaktive Wathose habe ich auch nicht, sondern eine billige aus Neopren.
> 
> Meine Fliegendosen habe ich mir aus Geldmangel aus Butterbrotdosen selbst gebaut.


 
Ich finde es schon bemerkenswert, wie dieser Thread heute explodiert ist, an der Zahl der Beiträge gemessen (nicht an deren Qualität, dazu verkneife ich mir einen Kommentar).

Wer als Fliegenfischer am Niederrhein zünftig gekleidet (was das auch sein mag) auftaucht, riskiert mit Aliens verwexelt zu werden. Hier pflegen Angler ein anderes Outfit. 

Wenn man sich als Fliegenfischer dem hier vorherrschenden Modetrend annähert, finde ich das nicht automatisch falsch, sondern vielleicht sogar zweckmässig. 'Ne Wathose von Simms ,Vision oder sonstwem ist Blödsinn, wenn man von Buhnenspitzen aus angelt. Reingehen kann man eh nicht und wer da ins Wasser fällt, kommt ohne Wathose sicher leichter wieder raus...

Butterbrotdosen als Fliegendosen??? Mit Butterbrot drin? Sent pics, bitte.  

Gruß, Werner


----------



## htp55 (25. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

"Ich kann nicht so viel fressen, wie ich kotzen möchte." Max Liebermann(1847-1935)

Diese arrogante Schnöseligkeit, die hier von einigen Popanzen an den Tag gelegt wird, ist echt lächerlich aber sehr unterhaltend. 

(Popanz aus Wikipedia, der freien Enzyklopädie

Der Popanz (aus dem Slawischen) beschreibt eine Schreckgestalt bzw. ein Schreckgespenst, aber auch eine spaßige Figur oder eine Strohpuppe (im Norddeutschen).
*Es wird außerdem für eine Person gebraucht, welche in ihren Handlungen von anderen Menschen abhängig oder stark beeinflussbar ist.)*

Ich werde mich jetzt in meiner braun-gelben Flecktarnunterwäsche ins Bett begeben.
Gute Nacht


----------



## esox_105 (25. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



> Ich werde mich jetzt in meiner braun-gelben Flecktarnunterwäsche ins Bett begeben.
> Gute Nacht


 


Unterwäsche in braun-gelb? 

:v , sollte wohl mal wieder gewechselt werden  .


----------



## htp55 (25. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



esox_105 schrieb:


> Unterwäsche in braun-gelb?
> 
> :v , sollte wohl mal wieder gewechselt werden  .



Dann würden ja die Tarnflecken verschwinden, no way !


----------



## Farina (25. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



htp55 schrieb:


> "Ich kann nicht so viel fressen, wie ich kotzen möchte." Max Liebermann(1847-1935)
> 
> Diese arrogante Schnöseligkeit, die hier von einigen Popanzen an den Tag gelegt wird, ist echt lächerlich aber sehr unterhaltend.
> 
> ...


 

Grööööhl, http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=76171 BEITRAG 30, könnte heulen:c vor Glück:q 

Flecktarnbekleidung ist das ja nicht gerade..............sondern Protzzeug

#6 Erwischt....B

Zitat:
Ich werde mich jetzt in meiner braun-gelben Flecktarnunterwäsche ins Bett begeben..............

Bist Du Single Hermann??? Kenne wenige Frauen die auf so ein Zeug stehen
Gute Nacht


Brülllllllll



Farina


----------



## Steffen23769 (25. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



havkat schrieb:


> Gore Tex oder Tweed?
> Jeans oder Knickerbocker?
> 
> Oder watt?



Sitzt die Sch... noch so locker... nix geht durch die Knickerbocker #h 
Hej havkat, ich trage die nur bei Diarroeh, sind so schön dicht 


Mal ganz ehrlich, manchem brennt doch hier echt der Helm...

Um mal das konkrete Beispiel von Thorstens Flecktarnhose aufzugreifen:
Was zum Teufel is' da so schlimm dran? Ich seh auch keine Bomberjacke auf dem Bild...

Übrigens ist Flecktarn in allen Farbvarianten heutzutage modisch gesehen recht "hip" und kaum mehr als "Assi" zu bezeichnen, manche hier leben echt im vorletzten Jahrhundert glaub ich...


----------



## Farina (25. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Übrigens ist Flecktarn in allen Farbvarianten heutzutage modisch gesehen recht "hip" und kaum mehr als "Assi" zu bezeichnen, manche hier leben echt im vorletzten Jahrhundert glaub ich...


 
Hallo Steffen, 
Du meinst aber sicherlich in den neuen Bundesländern Steffen oder ? Habe diese Hosen auch schon in mehreren Talkshows die um die Mitterzeit laufen gesehen, allerdings hatten die Träger meistens keine Zähne mehr im Mund, ist das auch jetzt hipp??

Gruß farina


----------



## Steffen23769 (25. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Farina schrieb:


> Hallo Steffen,
> Du meinst aber sicherlich in den neuen Bundesländern Steffen oder ? Habe diese Hosen auch schon in mehreren Talkshows die um die Mitterzeit laufen gesehen, allerdings hatten die Träger meistens keine Zähne mehr im Mund, ist das auch jetzt hipp??
> 
> Gruß farina



Gehts noch?? Wie intolerant bist Du denn??? Jeder der Flecktarn trägt hat keine Zähne mehr im Mund und is' rechtsradikal?? Du verallgemeinerst gerne und steckst Menschen nach ihrem Aussehen in diverse Schubladen, was?

Welches Fach hast denn für mich vorgesehen, schau mich an... Dick, lange Haare, Vollbart... Na... in welcher Schublade finde ich mich wieder??

Es lebe die Intoleranz...


----------



## Lionhead (25. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Farina schrieb:


> Hallo Steffen,
> Du meinst aber sicherlich in den neuen Bundesländern Steffen oder ? Habe diese Hosen auch schon in mehreren Talkshows die um die Mitterzeit laufen gesehen, allerdings hatten die Träger meistens keine Zähne mehr im Mund, ist das auch jetzt hipp??
> 
> Gruß farina


 

Du guckst zuviel Fernsehen.#q#q#q

Ich bin mit Sicherheit kein Freund von Immer-Tarn-Klammotten- zum-Angeln-Anziehen aber dein Posting ist völlig daneben.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Farina (25. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Jeder der Flecktarn trägt hat keine Zähne mehr im Mund und is' rechtsradikal?? Du verallgemeinerst gerne und steckst Menschen nach ihrem Aussehen in diverse Schubladen, was?
> 
> Welches Fach hast denn für mich vorgesehen, schau mich an... Dick, lange Haare, Vollbart... Na... in welcher Schublade finde ich mich wieder??
> 
> Es lebe die Intoleranz...


 
Hallo Steffen, 

ich habe nichts davon geschrieben das Flecktarnhosenträger rechtsradikal sein sollen? Das warst DU!!!!!!!!!

Ich Distanziere mich von einem derartigen Vergleich.

Schublade frür Dich????? Wird sehr schwierig, weil in meinem engeren Freundeskreis befinden sich 3 Leute die das gleiche Erscheinungsbild wie Du aufweisen#c Ich muss überlegen,,,,,

Gruß Farina


----------



## htp55 (25. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Farina schrieb:


> Grööööhl, http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=76171 BEITRAG 30, könnte heulen:c vor Glück:q
> 
> Flecktarnbekleidung ist das ja nicht gerade..............sondern Protzzeug
> 
> ...



Hey Sherlock,

wie kommst du auf das dünne Eis, dass ich etwas gegen anständige Angelbekleidung habe ????????
Es ist mir aber gott-sei-dank total Latte, ob ein Fliegenfischer Flecktarn oder Simms trägt.
Oberflächlichkeit rules, was Farina?!?

Ach ja, die sexuellen Vorlieben meiner Frau gehen dich zwar nix an aber du solltest auch mal die Schmutznummer ausprobieren, vielleicht läuft es für dich dann auch wieder besser bei den Frauen/Männern  und du musst dir deinen Kopp nicht mehr über solchen Firlefanz zerbrechen.  #6


----------



## htp55 (25. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Farina schrieb:


> ...... Ich muss überlegen,,,,,
> 
> Gruß Farina



Lieber nicht.


----------



## Steffen23769 (25. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Farina schrieb:


> Hallo Steffen,
> 
> ich habe nichts davon geschrieben das Flecktarnhosenträger rechtsradikal sein sollen? Das warst DU!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...




Na es gehört nicht viel Phantasie dazu, den Vergleich "Ostdeutschland-Tarnklamotten-Rechtsradikal" aus Deinem Post zu ziehen, sorry aber ich halte das ganze für absitliche Provokation deinerseits!

Dazu möchte ich noch bemerken, daß ich, in meiner Person, KEINESFALLS alle "Ossis" als Rechte bezeichne!!! Nicht das da Mißverständnisse aufkommen!!


----------



## Steffen23769 (25. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



htp55 schrieb:


> Hey Sherlock,
> 
> wie kommst du auf das dünne Eis, dass ich etwas gegen anständige Angelbekleidung habe ????????
> Es ist mir aber gott-sei-dank total Latte, ob ein Fliegenfischer Flecktarn oder Simms trägt.
> ...



#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6


----------



## Tisie (25. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Hallo Farina,



Farina schrieb:


> Habe diese Hosen auch schon in mehreren Talkshows die um die Mitterzeit laufen gesehen


Du schaust also Talkshows um die Mittagszeit und dann auch noch mehrfach ... das läßt ja tief blicken |kopfkrat 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Farina (25. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



htp55 schrieb:


> aber du solltest auch mal die Schmutznummer ausprobieren, vielleicht läuft es für dich dann auch wieder besser bei den Frauen/Männern und du musst dir deinen Kopp nicht mehr über solchen Firlefanz zerbrechen. #6


 
Du bist ehrlich Hermann, Hut ab. Auf Schmutznummern werde ich trotz deinem Tipp auch in Zukunft verzichten. Ich könnte den Gestank im Schlafzimmer nicht ertragen.:v   Du scheinst aber diesbezüglich ein harter Hund zu sein. Junge, Junge,

Gruß Farina


----------



## Uwe_H (25. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Also am Anfang dachte ich, diesem Thread könnte man etwas amüsantes abgewinnen...aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass es nie als Belustigung gedacht war!!!

Naja, schade drum, wieder einmal mehr, dass man sich im AB die Köppe einschlägt bis der Thread geschlossen werden muss...


----------



## Steffen23769 (25. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Farina schrieb:


> Ich trage keine Simms-Bekleidung sondern alles von Vision. Eine Atmungsaktive Wathose habe ich auch nicht, sondern eine billige aus Neopren.
> 
> Meine Fliegendosen habe ich mir aus Geldmangel aus Butterbrotdosen selbst gebaut





> Kauf dir eine OAKLEY, Gestell kannste Dir aussuchen, es gibt für alle Modelle Polarisationsgläser. Kosten ab 260 - 450 €. Es gibt keine Besseren.
> 
> Ich habe 2 Stück und bin mehr als zufrieden




Irgendwie habe ich bei Deinen Posts mittlerweile das gefühl, daß was nicht stimmt...

Kein Geld für Fliegendosen aber 2 Polbrillen für Minimum 260 Tacken und alle Kleidung von Vision...


----------



## snoekbaars (25. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

@ Farina#h

Also, ich weiß nicht, was Dich reitet, Du kannst doch auch anders! :q
Ja, ich habe mir die Mühe gemacht, mal in anderen Threads zu lesen, und da bist Du freundlich und konstruktiv. #6

Man hat mal was rausgehauen was mißverstanden wurde und ja auch ganz offensichtlich nicht Deiner geistigen und moralischen Orientierung entspricht.#t

Ich schlage vor wir rauchen jetzt alle Friedenspfeife und singen den SchwammDrüberBlues!
:l

Zur Not lasse ich mich ans Kreuz schlagen und nehme alle Schuld auf mich. ;-) |rolleyes

Heeeuuuuwäääägeeeelchennnn!!
:m


----------



## Steffen23769 (25. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

@Messias 
Gute Idee, vielleicht schaffe ich es auch mein Schandmaul zu zügeln... Aber bei manchem fliegt mir echt der Schuh weg. 

Übrigens finde ich Deine Watbekleidung äußerst reizvoll


----------



## Farina (25. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



snoekbaars schrieb:


> @ Farina#h
> Ich schlage vor wir rauchen jetzt alle Friedenspfeife und singen den SchwammDrüberBlues!
> :l
> 
> ...


 
Ich glaube Du hast recht#6  man sollte rauchen:m oder lieber den KUHWIESENWALLERBLUES singen 

Aber mal ernsthaft, ich wollte mit meinem Eingangsposting niemanden verarschen, reizen oder verletzen, sondern lediglich die Meinung der anderen Fliegenfischerkollegen hören. Ich bin einfach der Meinung das ein vernünftiges (nicht übertrieben nobel oder teuer)Auftreten am Wasser wichtig ist. Ich hatte ja auch geschrieben, dass man ein gesundes Mittelmaß finden sollte. Leider wurde es von einigen Kollegen anders aufgenommen als ich es mir vorgestellt habe. Darauf habe ich dann sicherlich bei diversen Antworten nicht richtig reagiert, bzw. so reagiert wie es normalweise nicht meine Art ist.

Evtl. wäre es besser, man würde die "WAIDGERECHTE BEKLEIDUNGSPOSSE" |kopfkrat schließen und jeder soll sich so kleiden wie er lustig ist. 


Schönes WE an alle die sich an diesem Thread beteiligt haben, ich gehe jetzt die Pfeife holen und fang an zu rauchen.......


Gruß Farina


----------



## htp55 (25. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Also am Anfang dachte ich, diesem Thread könnte man etwas amüsantes abgewinnen...aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass es nie als Belustigung gedacht war!!!
> 
> Naja, schade drum, wieder einmal mehr, dass man sich im AB die Köppe einschlägt bis der Thread geschlossen werden muss...



Ist doch immer noch lustig |supergri! Mal ehrlich, dass |krach: ist doch das, was die Leute lesen wollen. Fast 1600 Hits (Stand 10:40) und kein Ende in Sicht !
Wir schlagen den "Riesenblinker"- und "Rekordzander"-Threat.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Fun muß sein! #6

und manchmal gehört ein wenig streiten dazu ...


----------



## emka (25. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

also wenn man den thread hier so verfolgt, ist euer zugegebenermaßen völlig unterentwickelter modesinn das geringste euer defizite...finde ich

c&df
mk


----------



## Farina (25. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



emka schrieb:


> also wenn man den thread hier so verfolgt, ist euer zugegebenermaßen völlig unterentwickelter modesinn das geringste euer defizite...finde ich
> 
> c&df
> mk


 
Hallo Matthias,

kommst Du aus der Modebranche??? Was ist den momentan angesagt? Helfe uns doch, ein nettes Bildchen von Dir wäre auch nett. Kommst du evtl. aus Ostwestfalen? Haben wir uns schon auf Fehmarn gesehen? 

Fragen über Fragen|kopfkrat 

Farina


----------



## Uwe_H (25. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



htp55 schrieb:


> Ist doch immer noch lustig |supergri! Mal ehrlich, dass |krach: ist doch das, was die Leute lesen wollen. Fast 1600 Hits (Stand 10:40) und kein Ende in Sicht !
> Wir schlagen den "Riesenblinker"- und "Rekordzander"-Threat.



Natürlich ist das immer noch lustig Hermann, sonst würde ich ja auch nicht reinschauen...aber stellenweise hat man wirklich Angst vorm Abrutschen!!!

Und dass das Volk Mord und Totschlag will, das weiss man ja schon spätestens seit dem alten Rom!!! :q:q:q

Vielleicht sollte man Gladiatorenkämpfe veranstalten bei denen die Kämpfer in Flecktarn- oder Simmshosen gesteckt werden und sich dann so lange mit einer Doppelnull auf den Schädel schlagen bis einer bewusstlos wird!!!


----------



## snoekbaars (25. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



emka schrieb:


> also wenn man den thread hier so verfolgt, ist euer zugegebenermaßen völlig unterentwickelter modesinn das geringste euer defizite...finde ich
> 
> c&df
> mk



Ich stimme Dir zu, dass es gut ist immer wieder daran erinnert zu werden dass wir alle nicht ohne Fehler sind!!
|rolleyes


----------



## Palerado (25. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Kurz meine Meinung zu dem Thema (habe nur bis Seite 4 gelesen).

Kleidung beim angeln sollte bequem und outdoortauglich sein. Sie sollte auch nicht übermässig teuer sein und genau diese Kriterien erfüllen die BW-Klamotten nunmal.

Ich selbst besitze die Sachen zwar nicht, aber würde durchaus damit los gehen. Warum auch nicht? Ich will am Teich keine Frauen aufreissen sondern mich entspannen und wohl fühlen. Da ist es mir egal was andere denken.

Übrigens: Meine BW-Stiefel gehören fest zu meinem modebewussten Equippment. Die sind nämlich absolut spitze und waren umsonst!


----------



## Tisie (25. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Hallo Uwe,



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man Gladiatorenkämpfe veranstalten bei denen die Kämpfer in Flecktarn- oder Simmshosen gesteckt werden und sich dann so lange mit einer Doppelnull auf den Schädel schlagen bis einer bewusstlos wird!!!


das ist eine sehr schöne Idee, allein die Vorstellung - wunderbar |rolleyes 

Leider kann ich nicht mitmachen, denn mir fehlt es sowohl an einer Flecktarn- und Simmshose, als auch der 00er Rute ... schade :c 

Oder findet sich vielleicht ein Sponsor? #h 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Uwe_H (25. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> 
> das ist eine sehr schöne Idee, allein die Vorstellung - wunderbar |rolleyes
> ...



Ich würde auch mitmachen...lass uns gegeneinander antreten...|kopfkrat...nur fehlt es mir auch am Equipment...also, falls sich ein Sponsor findet, ich würde mich freiwillig in die Simms-Mannschaft stellen...:q:q:q


----------



## Stingray (25. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Ich glaube ich werde mir bald Sichtfenster in meine Vision schneiden, damit jeder sehen kann, das ich jetzt Patagoniaunterwäsche trage :q .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## tamandua (25. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Stingray schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich werde mir bald Sichtfenster in meine Vision schneiden, damit jeder sehen kann, das ich jetzt Patagoniaunterwäsche trage :q .
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Die Sichtfenster aber bitte nicht zu großräumig gestalten, sonst wird's am Ende noch unsittlich. Und das entspricht dann ganz und gar nicht mehr waidgerechter Bekleidung#d.


----------



## Tobsn (25. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Ist echt super, wie sich manche Leute hier auf den Schlips getreten fühlen, wenn man Ihnen sagt, das Fishbone und Camo Klamotten stilistisch ne glatte sechs sind... 
Bevor ichs vergesse, Flanellhemd in der Hose gehört auch zu den Modesünden...


----------



## angler0507 (25. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Tobsn schrieb:


> Ist echt super, wie sich manche Leute hier auf den Schlips getreten fühlen, wenn man Ihnen sagt, das Fishbone und Camo Klamotten stilistisch ne glatte sechs sind...
> Bevor ichs vergesse, Flanellhemd in der Hose gehört auch zu den Modesünden...




Schon wieder Fishbone: Kann mir Landei mal jemand sagen, was an dieser marke schlimm ist? Ich kapiers echt nicht!#t

Und meine anderen Fragen hat auch noch keiner beantwortet. Ich gehe jetzt schmollen!


----------



## Hecht-Sebi (25. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Hallo,

fliegenfischen ist etwas sehr schönes (wenn man es kann) !!!!!!

Ich finde beim angeln sollte man auch die Tradition wahren,dass heißt ich gehe nicht mit Krawatte angeln oder Bundeswehr Outfit und Tarnschminke. 
Ich bevorzuge schlichtes Grün !!

Man muss ja nicht von jedem aus 2 km entfernung auffallen !

Gruß Hecht- Sebi


----------



## xxxxxx (25. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Hallo


> Kommst du evtl. aus Ostwestfalen? Haben wir uns schon auf Fehmarn gesehen?



Haste Ihn nicht gesehn ??
Na klar er war ja auch "Getrarnt" *FG*

Marco


----------



## feinripp (25. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Oh! Hab den Mörderthread auch nicht ganz gelesen.

 Normalerweise würde ich ja zugeben, daß ich meisst eine Ami Armyhose anhab (ist praktisch wegen der vielen Taschen, Variabilität und Robustheit). Dann hab ich auf dem Rücken einen BW-Rucksack (s.o.) und darunter ein kariertes Holzfäller Flanellhemd. Und soll ich euch was sagen? Ich fange damit auch meine Forellen und Döbel und hatte auch schon einige nette Gespräche mit Passanten und keiner hielt mich bislang für einen Militaristen, wenn es das ist was die Farina befürchtet.

Wie kommt man eigentlich darauf, an der zweckgebundenen Kleidung eines Menschen den moralischen Wert seines Hobbies oder seiner Gesinnung ableiten zu wollen?!
|uhoh:


----------



## Wasserpatscher (25. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Naja, es würde dem Ruf der Angler schon gut tun, wenn nicht _alle_ aussehen würden wie Oskar aus der Mülltonne. Damit meine ich nicht, dass es Modeklamotten bzw _Angler_modeklamotten sein müssen - so was hasse ich. Aber es gibt zweckmäßige Kleidung zu günstigen Preisen, die _nicht_ aussieht, als ob wir die Fische nach Guantanamo verschleppen wollten, oder? So dass die Fische erschreckt aus dem Wasser hüpfen, die weisse Fahne schwenken und "Ich ergebe mich!" rufen.

Ja, es stimmt, da kommt jetzt der Ex-Zivi durch, aber außer Soldaten sollte wirklich niemand diese scheussliche Camouflage-Maskerade tragen. Das ist allenfalls noch was für Neos und Glatzen, dann kann man die wenigstens einwandfrei erkennen...


----------



## feinripp (25. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Ja, es stimmt, da kommt jetzt der Ex-Zivi durch, aber außer Soldaten sollte wirklich niemand diese scheussliche Camouflage-Maskerade tragen. Das ist allenfalls noch was für Neos und Glatzen, dann kann man die wenigstens einwandfrei erkennen...




Also meine Ami Hose ist einfarbig grün, wenn sie aber Felcktarn hätte, wärs auch nicht schlimm. Im Übrigen ist sie sowieso oft sehr fleckig wenn ich vom angeln zurückkomm.

Ah by the way, als ich so 18 jahre alt war, gabs von D.A.M. ma Spinnruten die hiessen "Camoupower ex und waren supercool im Flecktarn..mit der angel ich heut noch. Damit bin ich voll unsichtbar am Wasser für die Forellen.

Ich wär auch glaub ich ziemlich verkrampft unterwegs, wenn ich fürchten müsste meine 1000 Euro Vision Klamotten zu fetzen wenn ich wieder mal die Böschung runterrutsche oder bis in der Hüfte im Schlamm steck.


----------



## Truttafriend (25. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> sorry aber ich halte das ganze für absitliche Provokation deinerseits!






Genau diese Provokation meinte ich mit einem Flamingthread in Posting 18.

und es genau so gekommen. 
Solange sich hier keiner an die Gurgel geht lass ich das auch weiter laufen. Muss ja auch mal sinnfreies als Ventil geben  :q


----------



## feinripp (25. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> Genau diese Provokation meinte ich mit einem Flamingthread in Posting 18.
> 
> und es genau so gekommen.
> Solange sich hier keiner an die Gurgel geht lass ich das auch weiter laufen. Muss ja auch mal sinnfreies als Ventil geben  :q


Gute Einstellung.#6

Aber bedauerlicherweise meldet sich Farina :l nicht mehr mit neuen haarsträubenden Äußerungen zu Wort, sodaß  bedauerlicherweise der Majorität die Reibfläche ausgeht. Ich fürchte also dieser Thread wird nun versiegen. Dabei hab ich ihn eben erst entdeckt.#q


----------



## tamandua (25. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



feinripp schrieb:


> Gute Einstellung.#6
> 
> Aber bedauerlicherweise meldet sich Farina :l nicht mehr mit neuen haarsträubenden Äußerungen zu Wort, sodaß  bedauerlicherweise der Majorität die Reibfläche ausgeht. Ich fürchte also dieser Thread wird nun versiegen. Dabei hab ich ihn eben erst entdeckt.#q



Wo denkst du denn hin! Farina trägt nach dem inspirienden Input der Boardies sicher die neue Fliegenfischermode zur Schau und unterzieht sie am Wasser einem radikalen Härtetest.
Momentan ist sicher die Ausstattungsvariante bestehend aus gelbem Nikkipullunder, Bommelmütze,  Plüschtanga mit Sichtfenstern und Birkenstockschläppchen im Einsatz. Der Testbericht hinsichtlich der Waidgerechtigkeit dieser Textilien folgt sicherlich bald, da bin ich sicher:q.


----------



## Torsten Rühl (25. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Da bin ich mir auch sicher. Da kann ich mir dann mal ein Beispiel dran nehmen. 

Mal ne Frage was muss ich anziehen wenn ich morgen angeln gehe. Gewässer wird ein Stillgewässer im Sauerland sein.
Reicht ein rosa Höschen mit Rüschen? Lässiges Top mit Fliegenweste bedeckt?
Ich denke wird ein wenig kühl. Soll ja auch Regnen. Dann sieht man auch nichts mehr von dem tollen Outfit.
Nja mal sehen ob ich doch irgendwo passendes finde.


----------



## tamandua (25. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Torsten Rühl schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage was muss ich anziehen wenn ich morgen angeln gehe. Gewässer wird ein Stillgewässer im Sauerland sein.
> Reicht ein rosa Höschen mit Rüschen? Lässiges Top mit Fliegenweste bedeckt?
> Ich denke wird ein wenig kühl. Soll ja auch Regnen. Dann sieht man auch nichts mehr von dem tollen Outfit.
> Nja mal sehen ob ich doch irgendwo passendes finde.



Diese Variante gefällt sicher gut .Zusätzlich rate ich aber zu einem orange- rosa geringelten, mit Brokatbesatz verziertem Bolero und voluminösen Ohrenschützer aus grünem Plüsch! Das hält auch bei schlechtem Wetter warm.
Wenn das nicht waidgerecht und durch und durch schick ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr#6.


----------



## Pikepauly (25. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Geiler Thread!
Ich trage Burberry beim Angeln! Simms halte ich für sehr ärmlich! Wie arm sind die Bürger dieses Landes mittlerweile eigentlich. Bischen Stil muss sein.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Stingray (25. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Friedliches fischen in Tarnklamotten ist doch etwas schönes :q . Er hat nur gerade die Fliegenrute vergessen :q .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## tamandua (25. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Stingray schrieb:


> Friedliches fischen in Tarnklamotten ist doch etwas schönes :q . Er hat nur gerade die Fliegenrute vergessen :q .
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Haut der Knabe den Fischen den Gewehrkolben vor den Latz?#t Ob das aber waidgerecht ist? Ich weiß ja nicht, ich weiß ja nicht... Zudem ist mir sein Outfit nicht farbenfroh genug. Der Mann ist nicht modisch und vor allem nicht waidgerecht gekleidet. Da wird farina ein vernichtendes Urteil fällen, ich sehe es schon kommen.|rolleyes


----------



## spin-paule (25. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Das neueste von "Vision-Fashion":!

http://img242.*ih.us/img242/674/fishermapiay0.jpg

:q :q :q

very waidgerecht!


----------



## Alexander2781 (25. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Sieht nach Schwuchtel aus!!!


----------



## tom66 (25. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Ja, es stimmt, da kommt jetzt der Ex-Zivi durch, aber außer Soldaten sollte wirklich niemand diese scheussliche Camouflage-Maskerade tragen. Das ist allenfalls noch was für Neos und Glatzen, dann kann man die wenigstens einwandfrei erkennen...



@Wasserpatscher

Aber dir ist schon bewusst, dass die rechte Ecke in der Regel keine Tarnklamotten trägt, oder? Die kommen eher in eng geschnittenen Jeans, Lonsdale Shirts und Bomberjacken daher. Früher haben viele Punks und Autonome Tarnklamotten getragen. Da Camouflage mittlerweile ein Modetrend ist, laufen die Punks inzwischen nicht mehr damit rum. Autonome habe ich schon länger keine mehr gesehen.... keine Ahnung was die jetzt tragen.


----------



## Torsten Rühl (25. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Bei der Watbekleidung möchte ich doch glatt 5 Stück bestellen.
Aber ich mag es mehr wenn es etwas kleiner ist.

Muss doch morgen gleich mal mein Dealer fragen ob er so was hat im Programm.


----------



## Farina (25. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Torsten Rühl schrieb:


> Da bin ich mir auch sicher. Da kann ich mir dann mal ein Beispiel dran nehmen.
> 
> Mal ne Frage was muss ich anziehen wenn ich morgen angeln gehe. Gewässer wird ein Stillgewässer im Sauerland sein.
> Reicht ein rosa Höschen mit Rüschen? Lässiges Top mit Fliegenweste bedeckt?
> ...



Nabend Thorsten,

gehts mit Blondie zum Sauerländer-Anglerglück die Wurfkenntnisse verfeinern? Ist eine klasse Location dort.
Bin mir zu 100% sicher das sich in deinem Kleiderschrank was passendes finden wird|supergri Eine große Bitte, ich brauch ein Foto  für einen neuen Bildschirmschoner, die rote Fleckentarn macht Augenkrank.

Petri und viel spaß morgen

Farina


----------



## Torsten Rühl (25. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Nö da fahren wir nächste Woche hin. Morgen geht es woanders hin. Doch kann ich dir nur zustimmen das der SA sehr gut ist, obwohl ich da lieber auf die Fliegenfischerstrecke fische. Angelteiche sind nicht so mein Ding und nur reizvoll wenn es woanders nichts zu fangen gibt.
Im übrigen heißt "Blondie " Andreas.
Und im beliebten FF-Forum wirst du bestimmt was finden was deinen Ansprüchen gerecht wird. 

Satire:
Geile Bilder sind auch Fische die im Garten fotografiert wurden oder am Galgen hängen! -Ende-

Und wenn wir schon mal dabei sind, ich werde ohne "h" geschrieben.

Hab meine Sachen aber schon gepackt. Hab mich für das kleine Schwarze entschieden. Macht schlank und kleine Fische wirken doch ein wenig grösser.


----------



## tamandua (25. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Torsten Rühl schrieb:


> Hab meine Sachen aber schon gepackt. Hab mich für das kleine Schwarze entschieden. Macht schlank und kleine Fische wirken doch ein wenig grösser.



Mit Spitze und neckischen Stickereien, will ich hoffen. Das lockert das Erscheinungsbild auf und wirkt verführerisch auf Fische.#6 Und Stil hat es auch.


----------



## feinripp (25. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Wenn ich das so lese muss ich dem Threadstarter/in  schon ein wenig recht geben. Ihr Assos! Mit euch kann ich mich aber sowas von gar nicht mehr identifizieren.

Hier z.B. ein Vertreter dieser ewig   breiten  :#2:  
Carphunter -Fraktion im Flecktarn. Man beachte die aggressive Körperhaltung beim Bewachen des Frolic Köders.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (25. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



feinripp schrieb:


>




Hallo,
hat zwar nichts mit dem Thema zu tun, aber könntest du mir die Maske schicken, wenn du sie nicht mehr brauchst?
Danke!


----------



## tamandua (25. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat zwar nichts mit dem Thema zu tun, aber könntest du mir die Maske schicken, wenn du sie nicht mehr brauchst?
> Danke!



Wie? Jetzt werden am Fischwasser schon Masken getragen?|kopfkrat Meine Güte, da bin ich modisch ja gar nicht mehr auf der Höhe. 
Gleich am morgigen Tage werde ich den Flifi-Händler meines Vertrauens aufsuchen und ihn nach den neuesten Maskenmodellen für den Fliegenfischer von Welt fragen. Hinter den feschen Gesichtsschützern kann man sich vortrefflich vor vorsichtigen Flossenträgern verbergen. Das ist wie bei kleinen Kindern: Wenn die sich beim Spiel die Augen zuhalten, dann kann man sie ja auch nicht sehen.:m Die perfekte Tarntrach also! Aber vorsicht, ihr modebewussten Fliegenfischer, bevor ihr euch nach einer formidablen Maske umseht: Da Tarntracht, ist sie nicht waidmännisch. Das bitte ich zu bedenken!|znaika:


----------



## Raisingwulf (26. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Der Titel oder die Headline ist vieleicht falsch gewählt, 
muß es wirklich sein das ein Teil der Angler und es scheint der grössere Teil zu sein in Klamotten am Wasser rumhängt als das man denken dürfte "sprech den bloß nicht an" schwieriges Deutsch ich weiß.

mfg
Raisingwulf


----------



## Big Rolly (26. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Bei Ebay fand ich folgendes Shirt , finde das sagt alles und man hat am Wasser keine dummen Fragen

​


----------



## emka (26. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Farina schrieb:


> Hallo Matthias,
> 
> kommst Du aus der Modebranche??? Was ist den momentan angesagt? Helfe uns doch, ein nettes Bildchen von Dir wäre auch nett. Kommst du evtl. aus Ostwestfalen? Haben wir uns schon auf Fehmarn gesehen?
> 
> ...


 
man hätte hoffen können, das du mit der zeit witziger wirst...und hey, ich glaube dir ist nicht wirklich zu helfen...obwohl, ein ganzkörper-camo wär für dich sicher vorteilhaft. 

der tipp war umsonst

c&df
mk


----------



## oh-nemo (26. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

|gaehn:  ...und morgen mach mal den Thread auf...
.... Etikette beim Stulle essen?!?
oder...Weißwein zur Fischfrikadelle?
Farina Du langweilst mich etwas. |wavey:


----------



## emka (26. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



oh-nemo schrieb:


> |gaehn: ...und morgen mach mal den Thread auf...
> .... Etikette beim Stulle essen?!?
> oder...Weißwein zur Fischfrikadelle?
> Farina Du langweilst mich etwas. |wavey:


mich zawarr auch, aber wir nordlichter wissen doch, dass weißwein 1a zur fischfrikadelle passt...wenn das bier alle ist


c&df
mk


----------



## Tobsn (28. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



> aber wir nordlichter wissen doch, dass weißwein 1a zur fischfrikadelle passt...wenn das bier alle ist


 
Naja, bei den fettigen Industriebuletten rate ich doch eher zu einem gepfleten Korn nicht wahr...

T


----------



## Gnilftz (28. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Tobsn schrieb:


> Naja, bei den fettigen Industriebuletten rate ich doch eher zu einem gepfleten Korn nicht wahr...
> 
> T



Oder das dänische Mineralwasser Aquafit oder schrieb man dat mit v?|kopfkrat


----------



## Steffen23769 (28. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Ja, es stimmt, da kommt jetzt der Ex-Zivi durch, aber außer Soldaten sollte wirklich niemand diese scheussliche Camouflage-Maskerade tragen. Das ist allenfalls noch was für Neos und Glatzen, dann kann man die wenigstens einwandfrei erkennen...



Sorry Wasserpatscher, von Dir hätte ich eigentlich mehr Toleranz erwartet, gerade als "Ex-Zivi" (Bin übrigens auch einer.)



Tobsn schrieb:


> Ist echt super, wie sich manche Leute hier auf den Schlips getreten fühlen, wenn man Ihnen sagt, das Fishbone und Camo Klamotten stilistisch ne glatte sechs sind...
> Bevor ichs vergesse, Flanellhemd in der Hose gehört auch zu den Modesünden...



1. Ob Fishobone und camouflage ne "glatte sechs" sind, kannst Du für Dich persönlich entscheiden aber beim besten Willen NICHT für andere und der Spruch mit dem Flanellhemd is' genauso "panne"


----------



## angler0507 (28. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Sorry Wasserpatscher, von Dir hätte ich eigentlich mehr Toleranz erwartet, gerade als "Ex-Zivi" (Bin übrigens auch einer.)
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Ob Fishobone und camouflage ne "glatte sechs" sind, kannst Du für Dich persönlich entscheiden aber beim besten Willen NICHT für andere und der Spruch mit dem Flanellhemd is' genauso "panne"



Danke!

:m


----------



## Tobsn (28. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



> 1. Ob Fishobone und camouflage ne "glatte sechs" sind, kannst Du für Dich persönlich entscheiden aber beim besten Willen NICHT für andere und der Spruch mit dem Flanellhemd is' genauso "panne"


 
Fühlst Du Dich irgendwie angegriffen?

T


----------



## Tobsn (28. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



> Oder das dänische Mineralwasser Aquafit oder schrieb man dat mit v?|kopfkrat


 
Natürlich mit "V", kommt ja von Aqua Vitae was soviel heisst wie Wasser des Lebens. Das ist mir aber suspekt, gerade diese Sonderedition "Linie", hört sich so nach Kokain Missbrauch an...


----------



## Steffen23769 (28. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Tobsn schrieb:


> Fühlst Du Dich irgendwie angegriffen?
> 
> T



Nö, wieso? ich besitze Fishbone (ja, das gibts auch in meiner Konfektionsgröße ), Camou-Klamotten und Flanellhemden (ob ich die in oder außerhalb der Hose trage, entscheide ich nach Tagesform #h

Und soll ich Dir was sagen, es is' mir sowas von schnurz, ob das Dir oder dem Bundeskanzler bzw. Kanzlerin) oder sonstwem gefällt oder nicht, denn der einzige dem es gefallen muß, bin ich :m 

Ich halt's da mit dem alten Fritz: "Jeder soll nach seiner Facon glücklich werden." Wer es nötig hat, den Menschen auf sein Äußeres zu reduzieren oder die olle Kamelle "Kleider machen Leute" noch gebetsmühlenartig "hochzuhalten", der erntet von meiner Seite lediglich noch Belustigung 

Viel Spaß noch #h


----------



## Gnilftz (28. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Tobsn schrieb:


> Natürlich mit "V", kommt ja von Aqua Vitae was soviel heisst wie Wasser des Lebens. Das ist mir aber suspekt, gerade diese Sonderedition "Linie", hört sich so nach Kokain Missbrauch an...





Achu Schande,
dann werde ich mich wohl lieber an die Jubiläumsausgabe halten! |supergri


----------



## oh-nemo (28. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Heiko,der hier ist der Allerbeste #6


----------



## Gnilftz (28. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



oh-nemo schrieb:


> Heiko,der hier ist der Allerbeste #6



Da muss ich dir widrsprechen, der Beste ist der Jule Akvavit! |rolleyes


----------



## Uwe_H (28. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Ich bevorzuge den Linie Aquavit!!! :q:q:q Schön goldgelb ist der immer...sabber...ich bekomm gerade Durst!!!


----------



## Angelmann (28. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Gnilftz schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir widrsprechen, der Beste ist der Jule Akvavit! |rolleyes


Heiko, was meinst Du wohl, wie der erst *eiskalt* schmeckt:m :m ..........
PS: endlich nimmt dieser Thread die richtige Form an


----------



## salmohunter (28. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Tzää.... alles voller Schnapsdrosseln :#2: in diesem Tröööt..#g ..und ich wollte was über standesmäßige Angelbekleidung erfahren...mundgeklöppelte Fliegenwesten oder so.. tz tz tz


----------



## Uwe_H (29. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



salmohunter schrieb:


> Tzää.... alles voller Schnapsdrosseln :#2: in diesem Tröööt..#g ..und ich wollte was über standesmäßige Angelbekleidung erfahren...mundgeklöppelte Fliegenwesten oder so.. tz tz tz



Nenn mich noch einmal Schnapsdrossel und ich klöppel dir deine Fliegenweste in den Mund!!! :q:q:q

Mal im ernst: Am liebsten trink ich aber Whisky aus dem gelobten Land von der gelobten Insel!!! (Islay, Schottland!!!)


----------



## tamandua (29. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Mal im ernst: Am liebsten trink ich aber Whisky aus dem gelobten Land von der gelobten Insel!!! (Islay, Schottland!!!)



Ein Liebhaber guter schottischer Tropfen, ich bin begeistert:k. Die trifft man viel zu selten. Viel zu oft fällt den Leuten beim Wort Whisky nur ''Glenfiddich'' ein, was eine echte Todsünde ist.


----------



## xxxxxx (29. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Moin
Seit wann ist Glenfiddich eigentlich Whisky ??
Dann kannste ja gleich Jonny Walker oder Jack Daniels nennen, das sind genau so gebräus...
Trinkt man eigentlich einen GUTEN Whisky auch in Waidgerechter Kleidung? also dem Getränk angepasst...so müsste man ja bei manchen wirklich Anzug Tragen, im gegenzug bei den Amigegebräu reicht wohl die Tarnbux..
Sorry 
Noscht
Marco


----------



## Gnilftz (29. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Angelmann schrieb:


> PS: endlich nimmt dieser Thread die richtige Form an



Dat Thema ist auch nur im Brand zu ertragen... :q :q :q


----------



## goeddoek (29. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



tamandua schrieb:


> Ein Liebhaber guter schottischer Tropfen, ich bin begeistert:k. Die trifft man viel zu selten.




Oooh - dor büst Du hier neet alleen #g |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Stingray (29. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Kyllfischer schrieb:


> Trinkt man eigentlich einen GUTEN Whisky auch in Waidgerechter Kleidung?


 

Nö, mit Cola :q#d #d  :c #q .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Uwe_H (29. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*






Bitteschön...hie rnoch einmal das "waidgerechte" Outfit:Tweedjacket, Krawatte und Wellis. dazu ne Fliegenrute, ein Green Highlander und ein netter Lachs...die Pfeife und den Laphroaig 10YO, der Standard für den Genuss in Feld Wald und Flur...den 15er gibts dann nach dem feinen Essen am Abend!!!

Aber mal zurück zum Whisky...Wenn man den richtigen Glenfiddich kauft, und nicht gerade den Standard den es im jeden Supermarkt gibt, dann ist das auch kein schlechter Whisky, nur bewegt man sich dann eben in anderen Preisregionen, jenseits der 60 Taler für ein Fläschchen...ebenso bei Johnny Walker, der Blue Label ist nicht zu verachten!!! Nur eben schwer zu bekommen und nur für teuer Geld!!! Aber nicht schlecht...um nicht zu sagen, eigentlich recht gut...:q


----------



## tamandua (29. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> [...] den Laphroaig 10YO, der Standard für den Genuss in Feld Wald und Flur...den 15er gibts dann nach dem feinen Essen am Abend!!![...]



Du bist also auch ein Liebhaber der eher deftigen Geschmacksrichtung:m. Der 15er ist wahrlich nicht von schlechten Eltern, da bekommen die Geschmacksnerven schon ordentliche Arbeit. Wer sich von dem einige Gläschen genehmigt, der fühlt sich direkt in die Weiten Schottlands versetzt#6
Unter den recht günstigen und geschmacklich eher lieblichen Whiskys schmeckt mir der 15er Dalwhinnie. Der ist manchen sicher zu gefällig, aber vor allem Einsteiger in Sachen Whisky wollen ja zunächst behutsam an die richtigen Geschmacksknaller herangeführt werden, sonst kippen sie beim ersten Schluck aus den Pantoffeln:q. Folglich habe ich imemr eine Flasche der milden Variante im Schrank.


----------



## Uwe_H (29. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



tamandua schrieb:


> Du bist also auch ein Liebhaber der eher deftigen Geschmacksrichtung:m. Der 15er ist wahrlich nicht von schlechten Eltern, da bekommen die Geschmacksnerven schon ordentliche Arbeit. Wer sich von dem einige Gläschen genehmigt, der fühlt sich direkt in die Weiten Schottlands versetzt#6
> Unter den recht günstigen und geschmacklich eher lieblichen Whiskys schmeckt mir der 15er Dalwhinnie. Der ist manchen sicher zu gefällig, aber vor allem Einsteiger in Sachen Whisky wollen ja zunächst behutsam an die richtigen Geschmacksknaller herangeführt werden, sonst kippen sie beim ersten Schluck aus den Pantoffeln:q. Folglich habe ich imemr eine Flasche der milden Variante im Schrank.



Dalwhinnie...15YO...die am höchsten gelegene Destillerie von Schottland...







Das ist sie...

Wie mir der ehemalige Brennmeister von Dalwhinnie sagte (er ist jetzt Brennmeister bei Talisker auf Skye) ist der Dalwhinnie der Mädchenwhisky :q:q:q Meiner Frau schmeckt der auch...#6 

Der 15er Laphroaig kommt allerdings bei weitem nicht so raubauzig daher wie der 10er...die 5 Jahre Unterschied merkt man schon...ist ein wenig milder, differenziertere Aromen, viel Jod, Torf, Phenole, Algen und Salz...aber sehr sehr lecker!!!


----------



## tamandua (29. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Dalwhinnie...15YO...die am höchsten gelegene Destillerie von Schottland...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich fasse es nicht. Du warst schon da. Dieses Vergnügen ist mir bisher verwehrt geblieben:c. Diverse Destillerien  stehen aber auf der Liste der unbedingt zu besuchenden Örtlichkeiten. 




Uwe_H schrieb:


> Der 15er Laphroaig kommt allerdings bei weitem nicht so raubauzig daher wie der 10er...die 5 Jahre Unterschied merkt man schon...ist ein wenig milder, differenziertere Aromen, viel Jod, Torf, Phenole, Algen und Salz...aber sehr sehr lecker!!!



Der 15er ist etwas fruchtiger, wohl wahr. Trotzdem ist er für ungeübte Trinker, die nichtsahnend den ersten Schluck wagen, eine harte Nummer. Da wird der Blick glasig. Wenn man sich einmal daran gewöhnt hat, ist er aber natürlich ebenso wie der 10er eine wahre Offenbarung:k. Wer sich danach nicht nach Schottland sehnt, dem ist kaum zu helfen- oder er mag einfach keinen Whisky.
Nach dem Essen reiche ich gerne einen 10er Talisker. Der schmeckt fast allen, ist nicht zu eigenwillig, aber auch nicht zu gefällig, hat eine besondere Note und bietet lange anhaltenden Geschmack. Unbedingt zu empfehlen, vor allem nach deftigen Mahlzeiten.


----------



## polli (29. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

:q Jaja, wenns ums Waidgerechte Ersäufen gehr, iss der Uwe_H ein VOLL-Profi:q :q


----------



## salmohunter (29. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

und was is mit Tee ??


----------



## Mr. Sprock (29. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Prüfungsfrage Sportfischerprüfung Sommer 2006:

Woran erkennt man im Dunkeln einen Angler?

a) An der Wortwahl, die auf einen umfangreichen Wortschatz hindeutet
b) An einem nicht vorhandenen Körpergeruch
c) Am Alkoholgeruch


----------



## goeddoek (29. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Zita Tamandua 

"Ich fasse es nicht. Du warst schon da. Dieses Vergnügen ist mir bisher verwehrt geblieben. Diverse Destillerien stehen aber auf der Liste der unbedingt zu besuchenden Örtlichkeiten. "

Darfst Du nicht verpassen !

Haben Dalwhinnie auf unserem Weg zum Spey besucht. Wunderbar #6 

Und dann 'ne Unterkunft am Whisky Trail. Also - Glenfiddich, Aberlour, Johnnie Walker, Glenlivet etc. und 10 Autominuten zum Spey  > alles vor der Haustür.

Hätten die Lachse bzw. der Wasserstand mitgespielt #c 


Was soll's - trotzdem ein toller Urlaub #6 #6 #6 

Im Übrigen ist es schön, dass der Thread nun doch die richtige Wendung nimmt  :q :q :q


----------



## oh-nemo (29. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Im Übrigen ist es schön, dass der Thread nun doch die richtige Wendung nimmt  :q :q :q


..und zwar zum "Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Getränke Tread"
 #h


----------



## emka (29. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

ich sage nur ein wort: vodka-tonic


c&df
mk


----------



## goeddoek (29. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



emka schrieb:


> ich sage nur ein wort: vodka-tonic
> 
> 
> c&df
> mk




Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr #d  

Schmeisst ihn raus  :q :q :q


----------



## Uwe_H (29. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



polli schrieb:


> :q Jaja, wenns ums Waidgerechte Ersäufen gehr, iss der Uwe_H ein VOLL-Profi:q :q



Danke, nicht zu viel der Ehre...jeder tut das, was er am besten kann!!! Zum waidgerechten Erlegen von Fischen kann ich leider nicht allzu viel verraten, da es nach wie vor an Übungsexemplaren fehlt!!! Also sucht man sich eine Ersatzbefriedigung!!!



salmohunter schrieb:


> und was is mit Tee ??



Den kannste ja auch entsprechend veredeln: Schwarzer Tee + "De geele Köm" ein nicht zu verachtendes Heissgetränk!!!



emka schrieb:


> ich sage nur ein wort: vodka-tonic



Zu Poden mit dem Purschen!!!



goeddoek schrieb:


> Zita Tamandua
> 
> "Ich fasse es nicht. Du warst schon da. Dieses Vergnügen ist mir bisher verwehrt geblieben. Diverse Destillerien stehen aber auf der Liste der unbedingt zu besuchenden Örtlichkeiten. "
> 
> ...



Meine Tour sah im letzten Jahr so aus:

-Edradour 
-Royal Lochnagar
-Blair Atholl
-Dalwhinnie
-Dallas Dhu
-Cardhu
-Tamdhu
-Knockando
-Aberlour
-Glenmorangie
-Dalmore
-Glen Grant
-Strathisla
-Glenfiddich
-Glenlivet
-Benromach
-Talisker
-Ben Nevis

Dann war der Urlaub leider vorbei...wenn es mal wieder nach Schottland geht (garantiert dauert das nicht mehr allzu lange) dann stehen schon die Orkneys mit Highland Park und Scapa sowie Islay, mit all den Leckeren und Fiesen, Bruichladdich du seist gepriesen, auf dem Programm!!! 

Wenn jetzt einer fragt, wie lange ich für all die Brennereien gebraucht habe...es waren 9 Tage...habe gerade eben meinen Whisky-Explorer-Pass studiert!!! :q:q:q


----------



## xxxxxx (30. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Hi

Man da wird man neidisch....
1x Quer durch Scottland saufen #6
Ich will auch...ich kann nur mit einem mithallten
Benromach auch ein eher weicher Whisky



> benso bei Johnny Walker, der Blue Label ist nicht zu verachten!!!


 Habe ich bislang noch nicht probiert, aber es ist auch schon ein unterschied zwischen dem "normalen"Red Label und dem Black Label.. 



Gruß Marco


----------



## feinripp (30. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Tja Gentlemen, ich sauf gern den Old Keeper Blend  von Aldi Süd 10 Euro die Flasche.
Ich finde der harmoniert super mit meiner Army Hose.


----------



## Uwe_H (30. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Kyllfischer schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Man da wird man neidisch....
> 1x Quer durch Scottland saufen #6
> ...



Der Green Labes ist schon recht ordentlich...und für rund einen 40er zu haben...da wirst du deinen Black Label nur nochj ins Cola schütten!!!



feinripp schrieb:


> Tja Gentlemen, ich sauf gern den Old Keeper Blend  von Aldi Süd 10 Euro die Flasche.
> Ich finde der harmoniert super mit meiner Army Hose.



Dein Nickname lässt ja schon auf deinen Bekleidungsstil Schlüsse zu!!! :q:q:q

Aber mal im ernst, der Aldi Whisky soll nicht schlecht sein!!!


----------



## emka (30. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



feinripp schrieb:


> Tja Gentlemen, ich sauf gern den Old Keeper Blend von Aldi Süd 10 Euro die Flasche.
> Ich finde der harmoniert super mit meiner Army Hose.


 

hm,
als ich noch jung war, gab et beim penny glaub ich "racke rauchzart"...

wir hatten ja nix...

c&df
mk


----------



## Uwe_H (30. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



emka schrieb:


> hm,
> als ich noch jung war, gab et beim penny glaub ich "racke rauchzart"...
> 
> wir hatten ja nix...
> ...



Den gibts auch heute noch!!!|uhoh:


----------



## tamandua (30. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



emka schrieb:


> hm,
> als ich noch jung war, gab et beim penny glaub ich "racke rauchzart"...
> 
> wir hatten ja nix...



Dieses Machwerk treibt mir immer die Tränen in die Augen:c. ''Racke Rauchzart'', allein schon der Name jagt mir kalte Schauer den Rücken hinab. Das grenzt schon fast an Beleidigung der wirklich wohltuenden Whiskys. Was da an Ingridenzien zusammengemischt wird, will ich lieber gar nicht im Detail wissen#d. Rauchzart ist wohl der Whisky, der auf Partys (mit Cola gemixt, anders kann man es wohl nicht aushalten) in Massen konsumiert wird. Stil- und niveaulos#t. Nichts für mich jedenfalls.


----------



## spin-paule (30. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Wenn schon "rauchzart", dann einen "Bowmore" vorzugsweise 17years mit einem Tropfen Odenwälder Quellwasser!


----------



## Dieter1952 (30. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

_Wenn ihr euren Whisky aus Eimern trinken würdet hätten wir einen neuen Eimer-Tread.:q _
_Wie man aus einen -ICH HAB NICHTS ZUM ANZIEHEN- Thema noch was vernünftiges|rolleyes machen kann ist schon Klasse#6 _


----------



## Farina (30. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

 Ich finde es sehr sehr schade das dieser Thread so ins lächerliche gezogen wird. Ich jedenfalls werde weiterhin waidgerecht und traditionsgerecht am Wasser erscheinen. Das schlimme ist, dass die Kollegen die am lautesten geschrien haben, mit 500 € Watjacken am Wasser rumlaufen und traditionsbewußt mit einem grünen Filzhütchen am Wasser auftauchen. 

In einem anderen Forum gibt es sogar einen Kollegen der seinen
Tirolerhut als Markenzeichen im Avatar verewigt hat. Gut das es solche Kollegen noch am Wasser gibt.

Farina


----------



## xxxxxx (30. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Hi

|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:

Marco


----------



## Lionhead (30. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Farina schrieb:


> Ich finde es sehr sehr schade das dieser Thread so ins lächerliche gezogen wird. Ich jedenfalls werde weiterhin waidgerecht und traditionsgerecht am Wasser erscheinen. Das schlimme ist, dass die Kollegen die am lautesten geschrien haben, mit 500 € Watjacken am Wasser rumlaufen und traditionsbewußt mit einem grünen Filzhütchen am Wasser auftauchen.
> 
> In einem anderen Forum gibt es sogar einen Kollegen der seinen
> Tirolerhut als Markenzeichen im Avatar verewigt hat. Gut das es solche Kollegen noch am Wasser gibt.
> ...


 
Jedem Tierchen sein Plaisierchen....:q 

Du hast uns ja leider nicht erklären können, was waidgerechte Kleidung oder traditionsgerechte Kleidung ist.
Welche Traditionen meinst du denn?
Willst du dem MeFo Angler einen Tirolerhut zumuten?

Missionieren funktioniert bei vielen Usern nicht.

Es ist schön, das du deine Meinung hier vertrittst und auch dabei bleibst, aber ich kann die Kollegen schon gut verstehen. 

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## esox_105 (30. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Farina schrieb:


> Ich finde es sehr sehr schade das dieser Thread so ins lächerliche gezogen wird. Ich jedenfalls werde weiterhin waidgerecht und traditionsgerecht am Wasser erscheinen.


 


Vergiss bitte deine Butterbrotdosen nicht :q .










> Meine Fliegendosen habe ich mir aus Geldmangel aus Butterbrotdosen selbst gebaut.


----------



## Steffen23769 (30. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



esox_105 schrieb:


> Vergiss bitte deine Butterbrotdosen nicht :q .



|muahah: |muahah: |muahah: |muahah: |muahah:  |muahah: |muahah: 


Na wenigstens sind die Fliegen gut gefettet und schwimmen dadurch hervorragend  #h 

Wenn ich doch bloß nicht arbeiten müßte grad eben... Würde mich so gerne in meine Camouflage Wathose stürzen, in die ich selbstverständlicherweise das Flanellhemd reinstopfe, zum Glück sieht man meine Fishbone Socken nicht...


----------



## tamandua (30. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Farina schrieb:


> Ich finde es sehr sehr schade das dieser Thread so ins lächerliche gezogen wird. Ich jedenfalls werde weiterhin waidgerecht und traditionsgerecht am Wasser erscheinen. Das schlimme ist, dass die Kollegen die am lautesten geschrien haben, mit 500 € Watjacken am Wasser rumlaufen und traditionsbewußt mit einem grünen Filzhütchen am Wasser auftauchen.
> 
> In einem anderen Forum gibt es sogar einen Kollegen der seinen
> Tirolerhut als Markenzeichen im Avatar verewigt hat. Gut das es solche Kollegen noch am Wasser gibt.
> ...



Gräme dich nicht zu sehr, wir in unseren durch und durch unwaidmännischen Klamotten können dein niveau- und geschmackvolles Auftreten am Wasser eben nicht richtig würdigen.
Gegen den Frust, den du wegen uns Banausen nun erleiden musst, hilft übrigens ein guter Whisky ganz vortrefflich. Der entspannt und beruhigt. Ratschläge bezüglich der Wahl des guten Tropfens findest du ja mittlerweile zur Genüge:m. Bei Rückfragen stehen wir dir gerne zur Verfügung und geben waidmännischen Rat. In diesem Sinne: _Skál_!

PS: Ich gehe jetzt erstmal mein Tirolerhütchen mit dem angeknüpperten Gamsbart suchen. Das kommt bei der Rapfenpirsch an Rhein und Ruhr sicher auch gut an. Auch als waschechter Flachlandtiroler muss man ja modisch auf der Höhe sein:k.


----------



## goeddoek (30. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



			
				Steffen60431

..... zum Glück sieht man meine Fishbone Socken nicht... ;)[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Sehen vielleicht nicht, aber riechen  :q :q :q :q
> 
> Aber im Ernst - wie, lieber Farina, soll man sich denn traditionsgerecht kleiden ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Knispel (30. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Will mich einmal einklinken. Fische hier mit angepasster Kleidung aus modernen Fasern. Den Lachsen und Meerforellenaufsteigern in einem Nebenfluss der Weser ist das ziemlich egal. Nur eines halte ich, ich fische mit Fliege im victorianischem Stiel gebunden , aber nicht mit Orginalmaterialien, daß ist meine Tradition.


----------



## Steffen23769 (30. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Sehen vielleicht nicht, aber riechen  :q :q :q :q
> 
> Und was machen die Meerforellenangler ? Mit der Fliegenrute sind unsere dänischen Nachbarn, soweit ich weiß, in den siebziger Jahren angefangen.
> 
> ...



Schorsch, jetzt weiß ich endlich warum ich meine erste Mefo noch nicht gefanegen habe aber bei mir immer Barben beißen in meinem Fluß... DER KÄSE... ich muß umdisponieren 

Auja, Jörch im Glitzeranzug mit Kotletten, dann beißen die Mefos aus Mitleid


----------



## angler0507 (30. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Und was für eine Bannerwerbung taucht beim Öffnen von Seite 11 dieses Threads auf: "Angel und Army Shop" Sehr geil! Armer Farina, so dick hat ers denn auch nicht verdient…:q


----------



## Uwe_H (30. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



tamandua schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne: _Skál_!



Mein lieber Freund, lass dich bitte darauf hinweisen, dass ein echter Schotte niemals Skal sagen würde...das passt mehr nach Skandinavien...

Der Schotte sagt, wie auch die Iren, das ist wohl in den gemeinsamen gälischen Wurzeln zu begründen, "*Slainté*", ausgesprochen wird das "Slooohntcha"!!!


----------



## htp55 (30. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Farina schrieb:


> Ich finde es sehr sehr schade das dieser Thread so ins lächerliche gezogen wird.


:c


Farina schrieb:


> Das schlimme ist, dass die Kollegen die am lautesten geschrien haben, mit 500 € Watjacken am Wasser rumlaufen.......


|uhoh: Du hast es  ja immer noch nicht verstanden. |uhoh:



Farina schrieb:


> In einem anderen Forum gibt es sogar einen Kollegen der seinen
> Tirolerhut als Markenzeichen im Avatar verewigt hat. Gut das es solche Kollegen noch am Wasser gibt.
> 
> Farina



Von Fliegenfischen ist hier aber nicht die Rede !?

*Billy Mo - Ich kauf mir lieber einen tiroler hut*

   Aus Las Vegas kam ein Mann
Bot mir tausend Dollar an
Er sagt, Du wirst großer Star
Doch als ich nach drüben kam
War alles gar nicht wahr 
   Ich kauf mir lieber einen Tirolerhut
Der steht mir so gut
Der steht mir so gut
Dann mach ich Sonntag abend Blasmusik
Immer nur dasselbe Stück 
   In San Remo reiche Frau
Machte mit mir große Schau
Sagte zu mir lieber Bill
Ich nehm dich zum Mann
Doch du mußt machen, was ich will 
   Ich kauf mir lieber einen Tirolerhut
Der steht mir so gut
Der steht mir so gut
Dann mach ich Sonntag abend Blasmusik
Immer nur dasselbe Stück 
   Dann kam ich zum Militär
Kinder war das Leben schwer
Sagte zu mir Coporal
Wenn du erst gefeuert bist
Bist du auch General 
   Ich kauf mir lieber einen Tirolerhut
Der steht mir so gut
Der steht mir so gut
Dann mach ich Sonntag abend Blasmusik
Immer nur dasselbe Stück


----------



## Steffen23769 (30. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



htp55 schrieb:


> Aus Las Vegas kam ein Mann
> Bot mir tausend Dollar an
> Er sagt, Du wirst großer Star
> Doch als ich nach drüben kam
> ...



|muahah: |muahah: |muahah: |muahah: |muahah: |muahah: |muahah: |muahah: |muahah: |muahah: |muahah: 

Ich pack's nich' mehr, ich geh' kaputt *DenBauchVorLachenHalt*


----------



## Nomade (31. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Hallo Leute,

wenn ich zum Fliegenfischen fahre, dann kleide ich mich auch nur noch in Markenklamotten (Patagonia, Simms), muss aber nicht das obere Preissegment sein.
Grund ist, dass man von sehr vielen Fliegenfischen direkt blöd von der Seite angeschaut wird, wenn man sich nicht in den bekannten Modemarken zeigt.
Ich stehe da zwar drüber, habe aber einfach keine Lust auf die Blicke.
So sind hat viele Fliegenfischer, aber nicht alle.
Die meisten wissen leider nicht, dass es auch noch eine Welt "da draußen" gibt.

TL und immer einen vollen Weidenkorb!


----------



## tamandua (31. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Mein lieber Freund, lass dich bitte darauf hinweisen, dass ein echter Schotte niemals Skal sagen würde...das passt mehr nach Skandinavien...
> 
> Der Schotte sagt, wie auch die Iren, das ist wohl in den gemeinsamen gälischen Wurzeln zu begründen, "*Slainté*", ausgesprochen wird das "Slooohntcha"!!!



Ähem, nunja, wie soll ich mich jetzt aus dieser misslichen Lage winden|rotwerden. Ich verwende zwar bei Genuss von Whisky jedweder Art auch das wohltuende ''Slainté'', muss aber gestehen, es im Zusammenhang mit den schottischen Kostbarkeiten für fehlerhaft gehalten zu haben. So habe ich es bislang wohl aus Unwissenheit richtig gemacht. Peinsam natürlich, kaum zu entschuldigen, diese Wissenslücke#d. Besten Dank für den raschen Exkurs, ab jetzt kann ich ruhigen Gewissens ''*Slainté*'' sagen, egal welchem Herkunftsland das schmackhafte Getränk entstammt:m. Und ich sollte mir wohl rasch einmal einen Schotten suchen, der mit mir Whisky verkostet. In schottischer Gesellschaft habe ich bislang keinen Tropfen Whisky getrunken. Ein eigentlich unhaltbarer Zustand, dem ich wohl auch die Wissenslücke zu verdanken habe.
Nebenbei bemerkt komme ich soeben aus einem recht urigen Pub, der ganz hervorragenden schottischen Oban und vollmundigen Macallan Fine Oak zu recht waidmännischen Preisen und schönerweise auch in stilvollen, echten Whikygläsern anbot. 14 bzw. 12 Jahre alt. Schmackhaft und empfehlenswert. Jetzt kann ich seelig schlafen. Slainté (!!|znaika:!!), ihr lieben Kenner und Liebhaber des Lebenswasser.


----------



## Steffen23769 (31. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Nomade schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wenn ich zum Fliegenfischen fahre, dann kleide ich mich auch nur noch in Markenklamotten (Patagonia, Simms), muss aber nicht das obere Preissegment sein.
> Grund ist, dass man von sehr vielen Fliegenfischen direkt blöd von der Seite angeschaut wird, wenn man sich nicht in den bekannten Modemarken zeigt.
> ...


Moin,
na dann haben die "sehr vielen Fliegenfischer" halt Pech gehabt 

Ich geh zum Fischen so wie ich es will und wer glotzen will, der soll's doch tun :m


----------



## goeddoek (31. August 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Nomade schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wenn ich zum Fliegenfischen fahre, dann kleide ich mich auch nur noch in Markenklamotten (Patagonia, Simms), muss aber nicht das obere Preissegment sein.
> Grund ist, dass man von sehr vielen Fliegenfischen direkt blöd von der Seite angeschaut wird, wenn man sich nicht in den bekannten Modemarken zeigt.




Solchen "Fliegenfischern" und "Anglern" allgemein wünsche ich die Bekanntschaft mit dem Dänen, den ich auf Langeland gesehen habe #6 

Da steht 'ne ganze Reihe Fliegen- und Spinnfischer aus halb Europa mit der besten und teuersten Ausrüstung bis zum Bauch im Wasser und wirft sich die Arme lahm.

Er - alte Jacke und Pudelmütze - stapft ans ( nicht ins !!!) Wasser, angelt 'ne knappe Stunde und haut zufrieden brummelt mit ner schönen Meerforelle wieder ab.  

Grandioses Ereignis #6 :q :q :q 

Wobei ich nicht sagen will, das meine Klamotten günstig waren:c  Für Funktionalität muss man ( leider) bezahlen.

Aber um auf's richtige Thema zurückzukommen #g  

Schön, dass es hier einige Laphroaig und Bowmore-Freunde gibt #6 

Wer es noch nicht  probiert hat > Bowmore Mariner und der 15jährige in Cask Strength sind zu empfehlen #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. September 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



oh-nemo schrieb:


> Heiko,der hier ist der Allerbeste #6


Der allerbeste, besonders nach einem feisten schwedischen Hecht, den man sich bis zum Stehkragen einverleibt hat! #6 #6 #6 
Dann weiß man, wieso es Aqua Vitae heißt :m


----------



## Flavius Rufus (3. September 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

oh je, oh je...

das ist genau der thread denn sich der stylistisch sicherer freizeitangler schon immer gewünscht hat. bestimmt.

bitte, bitte, weitermachen!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (3. September 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Nomade schrieb:


> Grund ist, dass man von sehr vielen Fliegenfischen direkt blöd von der Seite angeschaut wird, wenn man sich nicht in den bekannten Modemarken zeigt.



Dann drück diesen Leuten doch einfach einen Golfschläger in die Hand und bitte sie, sich zu verkrümeln. Ich mache das mit den BW-Klamotten-Typen auch immer, nur gebe ich denen ein Holzgewehr mit Gummizug.



Nomade schrieb:


> Ich stehe da zwar drüber, habe aber einfach keine Lust auf die Blicke.



Dann stehst Du noch nicht richtig drüber, da musst Du dran arbeiten!



Nomade schrieb:


> So sind halt viele Fliegenfischer, aber nicht alle.



Petrus sei Dank!


----------



## Uwe (5. September 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Moin Schlipsträger und Whiskykenner,

inspiriert von den tiefsinnigen Äußerungen |kopfkrat  in diesem Trööt bin ich heute im waidgerechten Anzug (Krawatte und Sakko musste ich ablegen, wegen des Spätsommers) und der Fliegenrute losmarschiert. 

Ergebnis mein erster "richtiger Hecht" mit der Fliege. |stolz: 

Ergo: Solche waidgerechte Kleidung scheint auch bei denn Fischen Eindruck zu machen #r  und entsprechend gewürdigt zu werden - daher zur Nacharmung empfohlen!! #6 

Uwe

Ach ja, noch ein Zusatz zum Nachbartröt von Tisie, der verzweifelt eine Rolle sucht. Die Rolle ist selbstverständlich eine FW5eight und die Bremse hat schööön geschnurrt  


Uwe


----------



## salmohunter (6. September 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Uwe schrieb:


> Moin Schlipsträger und Whiskykenner,
> 
> inspiriert von den tiefsinnigen Äußerungen |kopfkrat in diesem Trööt bin ich heute im waidgerechten Anzug (Krawatte und Sakko musste ich ablegen, wegen des Spätsommers) und der Fliegenrute losmarschiert.
> 
> ...


----------



## friwilli (7. September 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Habe selbst ca. 20 Jahre mit der Fliege gefischt, im Sauerland, Schwarzwald, Schottland und Skandinavien. Aber die Frage nach einer fliegenfischergerechten Kleidung (knickerbockers, Kilt, BW.grün o.ä.) hat sich mir nicht gestellt. Die Kleidung muß halt - wie bei allen Arten der Angelei zweckmäßig sein, aber es gibt sicher auch Boutiken für  fliegenfischende Zahnärzte/ Industrielle. Evtl noch ein Tipp: Wathose weglassen, sonst sieht man euren hübschen Dress nicht. Und noch etwas. Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum einige Angler auf Norwegenfähren rumlaufen, als ob eine Besetzung durch militärische Kampfeinheiten erfolgt wäre.


----------



## Farina (12. September 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



friwilli schrieb:


> Und noch etwas. Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum einige Angler auf Norwegenfähren rumlaufen, als ob eine Besetzung durch militärische Kampfeinheiten erfolgt wäre.


 
#6 du hast den Nagel mitten auf dem Kopf getroffen, allerdings bezieht sich das leider nicht nur auf Norwegenfähren#q 

An jedem Forellenteich, an Ruhr u. Niederrhein, Lippe usw. finden jedes Wochenende ähnliche Kampfhandlungen statt.#cFehlt nur noch, dass Karpfenzelte zukünftig durch Sandsäcke und Natodraht gesichtert. Und dann Hoch die Tassen!#q Es ist wirklich zu heulen.

Farina


----------



## esox_105 (12. September 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Farina schrieb:


> #6 du hast den Nagel mitten auf dem Kopf getroffen, allerdings bezieht sich das leider nicht nur auf Norwegenfähren#q
> 
> An jedem Forellenteich, an Ruhr u. Niederrhein, Lippe usw. finden jedes Wochenende ähnliche Kampfhandlungen statt.#cFehlt nur noch, dass Karpfenzelte zukünftig durch Sandsäcke und Natodraht gesichtert. Und dann Hoch die Tassen!#q Es ist wirklich zu heulen.
> 
> Farina


 

Gute Idee |licht , daß mit den Sandsäcken und dem Natodraht #6 , dann braucht man keine Angst mehr haben, daß die freilaufenden Hunde der Spaziergänger einem ans Zelt pieseln :m .


----------



## Torsten Rühl (12. September 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Eine Selbstschussanlage ist auch nicht zu vergessen.

Aber mal im Ernst so schlimm ist es bei uns nicht.
So was sollte man nicht schreiben wenn man den Niederrhein wirklich kennt.


----------



## esox_105 (12. September 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



> Eine Selbstschussanlage ist auch nicht zu vergessen.


 

Ich denke mal, daß die Boilieschleuder nebst dazugehöriger Munition vollkommen ausreicht  .


----------



## Farina (12. September 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



esox_105 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, daß die Boilieschleuder nebst dazugehöriger Munition vollkommen ausreicht  .


 
Von welcher Front bist Du den getürmt?? Von Kleiderordnung und Haarschnitt auch noch nie was gehört?

Dir möchte ich nachts am Wasser auch nicht begegnen


----------



## Tisie (12. September 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Hi Uwe,



Uwe schrieb:


> Moin Schlipsträger und Whiskykenner,
> 
> inspiriert von den tiefsinnigen Äußerungen |kopfkrat  in diesem Trööt bin ich heute im waidgerechten Anzug (Krawatte und Sakko musste ich ablegen, wegen des Spätsommers) und der Fliegenrute losmarschiert.
> 
> ...


Petri Heil zu dem schönen Hecht! Mit den Klamotten mußte es ja klappen #6 

Geile Rolle übrigens  

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## esox_105 (12. September 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Farina schrieb:


> Von welcher Front bist Du den getürmt?? Von Kleiderordnung und Haarschnitt auch noch nie was gehört?
> 
> Dir möchte ich nachts am Wasser auch nicht begegnen


 

1. Für Reservisten gilt der Haar - und Barterlass nicht.

2. ... ist auch besser so für Dich  .


----------



## Torsten Rühl (13. September 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



Farina schrieb:


> Von welcher Front bist Du den getürmt?? Von Kleiderordnung und Haarschnitt auch noch nie was gehört?
> 
> Dir möchte ich nachts am Wasser auch nicht begegnen


 

Es kann ja auch nicht jeder so gut aussehen wie du Farina. :q


----------



## t.z. (13. September 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Ich hab nie verstanden wozu man Funktionskleidung vom Parkplatz bis zum Bach brauchen soll. Für diejenigen die auch mal etwas weiter als 500m vom Auto weg fischen gehen - guckstu hier - http://www.sexyloops.com/nz/clothing2.shtml


----------



## t.z. (13. September 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Patagonia hat ne neue Weste rausgebracht. Schützt auch gegen Stachelrochen .....


----------



## Tisie (13. September 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



t.z. schrieb:


> Patagonia hat ne neue Weste rausgebracht. Schützt auch gegen Stachelrochen .....


das nützt Steve auch nichts mehr  

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Mr. Sprock (15. September 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=67811


----------



## Farina (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Guten Morgen liebe Board-Kollegen,

von Hardy soll es neue sehr exklusive Watjacken geben, hat jemand von Euch die Jacken schon gesehen?

Danke für Antworten.

Gruß Farina


----------



## htp55 (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Respekt Farina, jeder normale Mensch wäre froh gewesen, wenn das Thema, in dem er doch relativ viel verbale Prügel bezogen hat, in Vergessenheit geraten wäre.
Du bist anscheinend etwas anders gestrickt. Ich hoffe es ist nur Dickfälligkeit.
#h


----------



## Farina (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*



htp55 schrieb:


> Respekt Farina, jeder normale Mensch wäre froh gewesen, wenn das Thema, in dem er doch relativ viel verbale Prügel bezogen hat, in Vergessenheit geraten wäre.
> Du bist anscheinend etwas anders gestrickt. Ich hoffe es ist nur Dickfälligkeit.
> #h


 
Was störts die Deutsche Eiche wenn sich ne Sau dran reibt...|wavey:


----------



## htp55 (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Wohl gesprochen |bla:! Stellt sich nur die Frage, wer die Sau ist, die hier durchs Dorf/Forum getrieben wird !


----------



## havkat (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung*

Moin!

@Farina

Langeweile? Büschn flaming betreiben? 

Nicht wirklich....... oder?

Die Sauhatz hat hier ein Ende.


----------

